# whooo are you? who who, who who?



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

I woke up in a Soho doorway
A policeman knew my name
He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
If you can get up and walk away"

recommended format-

* real name, if you like
* explanation of your handle
* explanation of your avatar
* age (general or specific)
* occupation
* favorite bike
* what's in your stable?
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
* image of yourself or your ride?
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
* and, something fun.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*who I am*

* real name - Jason Moore - Dallas TX
* innergel = once upon a time I played a lot of golf and I used Taylor Made golf balls which were filled with a magical substance, innergel. I needed and handle and that was the first thing that came to mind. It's ambiguous enough to be semi-interesting, and I don't have the nerve to change it.
* avatar = "The nefarious toe in action."
* 36
* Business Analyst
* whatever I am riding at the moment
* 2001 Trek 2300, 2004 Specialized Stumpjumper, SS/Fixie being built, wife and daughter bikes
* 43mph on a descent in the Tour de Goatneck, Cleburne TX 2003
* 2500 (bad year)
* a tall skinny monkey humping a 2x4
* If you could be any kind of plant, what would it be? ROBERT PLANT
* something funny = www.theonion.com


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*I'm me*

* real name, if you like: Mike McMahon
* explanation of your handle: A friend gave it to me based on my real name
* explanation of your avatar: Double Nickels on the Dime (need I say more?)
* age (general or specific): 41
* occupation: Lawyer
* favorite bike: My Strong
* what's in your stable?: Strong Foco, Torelli EL-OS, Griffen mountain bike
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?: 56, Signal Hill, 1985
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?: 8065
* image of yourself or your ride?: Faster than average but no speed demon.
* make up and answer at least one additional question. Q. Do you like beer? A. Yes, I do.
* and, something fun.: My wife and kids.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*here i is, here i be like, here i at*

* real name, if you like

*J* ("Mr. J" if you're nasty)

* explanation of your handle

*it's a long story. short version: it's the one i chose out of the ones you chose after i asked you to choose.*

* explanation of your avatar

*gotta jump back and kiss m'sef, hah!*

* age (general or specific)

*midlife crisis at 32*

* occupation

*technology diety and part-time pedaling overlord*

* favorite bike

*i love them all. but i love to look at eddy 2.*

* what's in your stable?

*wall-to-wall-to-ceiling pegboard, carpet, paint, and cabinetry. and 10 pieces of kinetic art.*

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?

*50 with brakes, chattanooga (lookout mt.) 2 years ago, and then again just south of nashville, last june.*

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?

*about 8000*

* image of yourself or your ride?

* make up and answer at least one additional question.

*bottle in front of me or frontal labotomy? yes please.*

* something fun: 

_"Eyeing me like a tamed tiger,
she posed with a vague and dreamy air,
and candor, being joined to shamelessness,
gave fresh charm to all her metamorphoses."_


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

* real name - Jim Purdy
* explanation of your handle - JimP - my handle on most forums - I don't try to hide my identity
* explanation of your avatar - A pic of my Aegis bike
* age (general or specific) - 61
* occupation - computer consultant
* favorite bike - My Aegis
* what's in your stable? - Aegis Aro Svelte - Cannondale R600 - Trek 7500
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - 52mph - Clinton, NJ - 1992 triathlon 
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - 2500
* image of yourself or your ride? semi-old and semi-slow but can still keep up with the youngsters ( those 40-50) 
* make up and answer at least one additional question. What is your favorite drink? - Red Wine
* and, something fun. F1 auto racing


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Me*

* real name, if you like- Dave Hickey
* explanation of your handle- Duh!
* explanation of your avatar- I'm a cancer survivor
* age (general or specific)- 46
* occupation- Air Cargo
* favorite bike- Anything that says LOOK
* what's in your stable?- 3 LOOK's, 1 Vitus, 1 Gitane, 1 Peugeot, 1 Van Dessel, 1 Bianchi
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?- 45mph. Flat north Texas, last year
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 6800
* image of yourself or your ride?

Quote " You need only two tools: WD-40 and Duct Tape. If it
doesn't move and it should, use WD-40. If it moves and
shouldn't, use the duct tape."


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Racerx*

* Wallace Grooms

* Speed Racer Fan

* I found the bitmap somewhere a long time ago. I have used it as my wallpaper for years. I like the whole X thing because it make me think of Fill in the Blank. It covers all of my racing activities, running, tri, tt and blading. 

* age 41

* FT Dad, FT Husband, Sunday School Teacher, FT Portfolio Analyst, PT Bike Shop Owner

* favorite bike - My Litespeed Hiwassee Mutant

* what's in your stable? Y-66, 5500, Mutant, Tsunami, Bianchi SS, Specialized Mtn

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 
62mph, 11:15PM on I-85 behind a semi, who was just pulling onto the Hwy (inspired by Dave S. in Breaking Away. I highly recommend that you don't try it, the wind shears coming off the back of the truck when you can no longer draft it will kill you).

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Can't compete, too many kids, too many jobs. Happy to get 50-60 per week + 30 miles of running and a couple miles in the poo.

* image of yourself or your ride? See Below


----------



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

* real name:
Tim

* explanation of your handle
Live in Hereford

* explanation of your avatar
Tough Guy challenge running multi terrain race 1992

* age (general or specific)
38

* occupation
Teacher

* favorite bike
Giant TCR composite

* what's in your stable?
Ribble winter road bike, Walvale track bike, Cannondale 2.8 road, Giant TCR composite, Fixed hack bike, XT xc MTB, 1960's moulton (broken), 1980's Alan road bike, Kieth Coppell 531 road bike.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
55mph big hill in Scotish HIghlands with panniers on! 1993. 
55mph on the flat behind a big bus 1980's. 
51mph a few months back on a 25% hill, Fowenhope, Herefordshire.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
10000 and a bit.

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
My favourite CD at the moment?
Latest Chili Peppers and Linkin Park

* Have you ever set of a speed camera (on a bicycle)?
Yes a few months back on a hill into Hereford City centre - got a big flash aat about 38mph (in a 30mph zone)


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

* real name, if you like - Patrick Bull
* explanation of your handle - just used part of my last name to come up with something different
* explanation of your avatar - I ride a Cinelli
* age (general or specific) - 31
* occupation - business analyst
* favorite bike - Cinelli XLR8R carbon or one of those Kuota Ksano's
* what's in your stable? - Cinelli Starship, Giant NRS Air
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - don't know, it doesn't have a speedo yet
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - 50? just got the road bike in November
* image of yourself or your ride?
* favorite drink - Mountain Dew or beer

Here's the way my bike was meant to be built but I could only afford 105...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*ok*

* real name: Doug Sloan
* explanation of your handle: my name
* explanation of your avatar: the color of my bikes
* age: 43
* occupation: lawyer
* favorite bike: this is like "your favorite child"; can't do. 
* what's in your stable? Bianchi EV2, Record (very light); Bianchi Milano (fun); Bianchi Pista (fixed gear training/fun); Bianchi Alloro steel (trainer/training); Bianchi Rekord 748 (I bought it in 1980); KHS tandem (fun); Specialized Stumpjumper; Specialized Hardrock (cheap fun)
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 64 mph down Townes Pass into Death valley (5,000 foot descent), twice actually, once during the Furnace Creek 508 spring training, once during the 2001 FC 508 race, at night
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? no idea, but less that I'd like
* image of yourself or your ride? See: http://www.midcalracing.com/5082001/5082001.htm (and linked pages)
*favorite quote: "If it's worth doing, it's worth over-doing."


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

* real name, if you like
Mike

* explanation of your handle
Occasionally active on a golf site and my drives often end up in the trees, hence: treebound.

* explanation of your avatar
Will vary somewhat often until I find one I like. In fact I think I'll go change it now just for fun.

* age (general or specific)
Late 40's chronologically, 20-80 physically depending on how I feel and what I've been up to, 12-110 mentally because if you don't live you die.

* occupation
In transition. Currently in a dead-end career and currently two classes short of graduating from the Univerisity, but taking the semester off to get back in the saddle and take care of set aside things.

* favorite bike
Colnago Master Light. Always wanted one my whole life. Finally got one thanks to a LBS super deal on a trade-show setup bike that he previously got a deal on and passed on to me. And perhaps he got tired of me druling all over the floor in front of where he had it hanging in his shop. I've got a small collection of other bikes as well, but the ML is my favorite.

* what's in your stable?
Do you want the short list, or the list complete with broken/removed bits as well? 
Currently around 6-8 adult bikes including one tandem, and a couple of kids bikes I'm fixing up for my wife's grandkids for when they come to visit.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Hit 50mph once in my pre-teen years on an old Firestone single speed 26" tired cruiser when my friends all had Stingrays. The speedometer hit 50mph on a short downhill road, and speedos never lie (do they?).
Since then, in my adult years, when the speed gets that fast I pay more attention to the road than the speed.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Twenty years ago it was in the thousands, ten years ago it was still in the thousands. Last year less than 100. This year it should be back in the thousands.

* image of yourself or your ride?
Huh? Do you mean a mental image, or do you mean to post a pic?

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
If you could have one major fully financed and supported ride of a lifetime what would it be?
Start from where ever I am at the time, train for a year to get ready, then set out on a bike and pedal from here to the east coast, ride up north along the coast and travel to Newfoundland. Hop on a boat or an airplane and then ride across Greenland and Iceland. Get another hop to western Ireland and pedal across Ireland, then across to and ride around Scotland, Wales, and the whole of the English countryside. Then hop across the water and ride around in Norway, Sweeden, Finland, Belgium, Germany, Austria, France, Spain, (enter all european countries here as well as some more eastern ones), ride over all the passes into and around Switzerland, ride around Italy, Greece, Hungary, and make my way to outer Mongolia and ride across that. Hop a boat to Japan and ride around Okinawa and then around Japan. Then hop another boat up to Siberia and ride there for a bit until I got too cold. Hop another boat over to Alaska and ride around in Alaska and south from there into Canada. Criss-cross over the Canadian Rockies a few times. Then head into the lower 48 states. Ride the Pacific Coast all the way from Bellingham to SanDiego, being sure to ride around the Olympic Pennisula on the way, and riding on as many of the San Juan Islands as I could while in Washington. Once in SanDiego head to Colorado and ride around the Rockies and north across Wyoming and up to South Dakota. Ride past that Senator's house who killed the biker with his car and got off with a functional slap on the wrist and deposit the bag of dog crap I've been carrying with me on the whole trip onto the top of his car's muffler so the stench will stay with him for as long as he drives and owns that car. Then ride through Iowa, possibly joinging the RAGBRAI circus for a bit. Then up north along the Mississippi all the way to Duluth, then across northern Wisconsin and then south to home just north of Milwaukee.

* and, something fun.
Win the Tour de France just once in my life. And to do that after I turn 50 as an independant unattached rider with little to no support would be a dream feat all in itself. But I'll keep it as my dream because it's fun to imagine and it keeps me in good spirits while on long rides.

Is this the sort of thing you were looking for?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Bigrider bio*

* real name, if you like
My wife just call me "Big"
* explanation of your handle
I am 6'2" 240lbs playing in a small skinny person's game
* explanation of your avatar
Albert thought up the Theory of Relativity while riding a bike
I thought up the Theory of "Skinny guys piss me off on hills"
* age (general or specific)
43
* occupation
My job is every Boy's dream job and every Mother's nightmare
* favorite bike
Trek 5200 Gotta go plastic to get a real ride
* what's in your stable?
5200, Lemond Zurich, Picchio fixed, Dawes fixed, Trek 8900 hardtail
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
High 40s. I don't feel right after a ride if I don't break 40 mph
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
4100 or so
* image of yourself or your ride?
My hands raised at the top of the Alpe de' Huez, magine that
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
If you could talk with one person who would it be? 
Answer: Albert Einstein, I could do all the talking he would have to listen,
Albert is dead you know.
* and, something fun.[/QUOTE]
"Riding the Nightmare Tour is kinda like dying, it's not so bad it just lasts for so long"
Bigrider 2003 quoted after the Nightmare Tour


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*How the hell do I know?*

* real name, if you like 

Len J

* explanation of your handle

Duh I Yam what I Yam
* explanation of your avatar

My baby, 10th anniversary Serotta Legend To Seat cluster.

* age (general or specific)

48

* occupation

Partner, Private Equity Group

* favorite bike. 

Serotta Legend Ti

* what's in your stable?

Serotta, Gunnar Street Dog Fixie, Lemond Buenos Aires

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?

55 about 1988 on a century somewhere north west of Memphis Tenn. Scared the P out of me.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?

About 4,800 Not bad for only riding weekends

* image of yourself or your ride?

See below, BTW I'm the one in the back. It is Miss M after all. 

* make up and answer at least one additional question.

No I don't choose to do that with that!

* and, something fun

The image of Spirito, Radical Ron Pruitt, J & AaronToy on a hammerfest.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Who you say.....*

Real name= Ed Custer (no Custer Last Stand jokes please).
Explaination of handle= I am a dinosaur (see age).
Age= 61 growing on 15.
Occupation= Retarded (whoops, that's retired) CHP Officer.
Favorite bike= My Colnago Master X-Light (steel is real).
My Stable= '99 Klein Quantum Race.
Fastest Speed= 47 MPH. I don't remember. I do a lot of downhill stuff.
Miles last year= 7,459.2 (but who's counting?).
Image= I can't do that on this dinosaur computer.
Make up something= Age is just a state of mind, but it's hell having a 61 year old body with a 15 year old brain.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Continental*

name--paranoia and guilt for killing time at work preclude revealing my name

*explanation of your handle--A Schwinn Continental was my first road bike back in 1975.

* age (general or specific) 45 chronologically, 32 physically, 27 mentally

* occupation Chemical Engineer

* favorite bike Which ever one I'm riding

* what's in your stable? 2002 Fuji Finest, 1982 Raleigh Olympian updated beater, 1971 Schwinn Sports Tourer I'm currently updating with Deore/105.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 49 mph down a steep hill that I frequent

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? Don't know exactly. Only one bike has a computer. I'd guess 4000.

* image of yourself or your ride? Slow, happy Fred usually in blissful solitude.

* make up and answer at least one additional question. Most memorable ride last year: 100 kilometers through Flanders Belgium on a rented City Bike in street clothes. 

* Fun? I'm just not much fun.


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*I am not the Walrus....*

..I amLarry Huro of Streamwood Il.
My screen name is a take off of the old Clutch Cargo cartoon character Paddlfoot.(I am also TREKY when I post from home).
I don't have an avatar  
I'm 41 years young
I am a communications technician for Motorola.I'm also a Spinning instructor.
My favorite ride is a Croll 531 lugged steel .
I also have a Trek 1000,Raleigh M20 MTB and the frame of a Trek 900 for possible future SS).
41 mph is the fastest I've seen on my computer on a downhill of the Old Mill Century.
I rode 4860 last year.
If I have any bike philosophy I follow it would be that the farther I ride the longer I 'm on the bike and the happier I am.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

Name: Paul M

handle: I like to ride in Pisgah Forest (mainly on the mtb)

Avatar: Cover art for a recent DIRT RAG issue. I bought the original for my wife for Christmas. 

Age: 30's

Occupation: engineer

Favorite Bike: Road - IF Crown Jewel
MTB - Eastern Woods Research

Stable: the above plus a Ventana full suspension and a Saab 9.3 
My wife's bikes include a Giant TCR (Once edition), Merlin Mountain and a Ventana full 
suspension

Fastest: 52.2 mph. Gap Creek Road off of HWY 25, north of Travelers Rest, SC

Miles ~2000 on the road. Mountain biked a lot more than usual.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

* real name, if you like: Terry B, Corrales, New Mexico

* explanation of your handle: same as my name, but with lowercase letters

* explanation of your avatar: wine label that I like - looks like a birdy bicycle wheel

* age (general or specific): believe it or not, turned 50 yesterday

* occupation: manage 200 SW and HW professionals at large tech company that you all know, perhaps rely on, might like or might hate.

* favorite bike: I like them all.

* what's in your stable?: colnagomxl, casatidardo, pinarelloopera, fondriesttoplevel, orbeastarship, colnagodreamplus, pegorettifinaestampa, bianchiboron, strongcustom, sampsonkalispell, calfeetetrapro

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 40mph, going down tramway last spring.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?: 6566

* image of yourself or your ride?: thin guy in a Zen state.

* make up and answer at least one additional question.: Do you like riding in the wind? No.
* and, something fun. Mexico, the beach, my kayak, my MTB, a pile of books, carne machaca every morning at Rosa's.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

*ok*

* real name: Jeff Hansen
* explanation of your handle: Drugs
* explanation of your avatar: Bruce Lee is cool
* age: 38
* occupation: Technical Project Manager
* favorite bike: Colnago MXL 
* what's in your stable? MXL, Bianchi Eros, Gary Fisher Sugar 2, Panasonic MC3000 MTB, Dyno Deuce cruiser, Fuji Shangrila Tandem Cruiser
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 56MPH down Dallas Divide, CO
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? no idea--not all that much though
*favorite quote: "That which does not destroy me makes me stronger" -Nietzsche
* image of yourself or your ride?


----------



## Stampertje (Feb 4, 2004)

* Handle: she never did explain

* Avatar: it's Stampertje!

* 28

* Graduate student (Particle Physics Baby!)

* De Oude Schicht (see FG forum...)

* De Oude Schicht, a CrossCheck, and a rickety old internal 3-speed commuting bike. Weighs a ton, that one. And a Univega Via Montega over on the other continent.

* 78.5 km/h, in Monschau, Germany. My front tyre fl*tted when I had slowed down to 50. I didn't try again.

* Probably about 2000km. Grad school...

* Why go fast? *)






*) No answer. It's a rhethorical question.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*details*

* real name- Calvin Lee
* explanation of your handle- sister in law jumped on my bed one morning to wake me up, she gave me the name
* explanation of your avatar- I'm a fan of Felix and his bag of tricks
* age (general or specific)- almost 52
* occupation- Director- Risk, US Financial Insititution London Office
* favorite bike- 1969 Masi
* what's in your stable?- Current- C40, Vortex, Coppi Gavia (Colnago Tecnos frame in the house to replace) and Chas Roberts custom fixie. A bunch in storage Stateside
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?- 50+ mph- backroads of Easton, CT
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 5,250
* image of yourself or your ride? Musseuw on the cobbles
* make up and answer at least one additional question.- Can I retire today? Yes but 3 years from now would be better
* and, something fun.[/QUOTE]- "the facts, while interesting, are irrelevant"


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*You asked for it...*

* real name, if you like
*Ben Tufford*

* explanation of your handle
*Uhh, my name is Ben and I enjoy Bik'n*

* explanation of your avatar
*Work in progress. I haven't decided on one I like yet*

* age (general or specific)
*32*

* occupation
*CAD Manager at an engineering firm*

* favorite bike
*I don't play favorites*

* what's in your stable?
*C'Dale CAAD7 w/ DA 9spd *
*GT Team I-Drive w/ XTR & SRAM*
*Surly Cross-Check FG/SS*
*C'Dale MTB CAD3 Beater*

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
*56 MPH...Okemo Mtn., VT. '97*

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
*7,700 miles*

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
*I'm Married with two kids, 4 yo and 2 yo*

* image of yourself or your ride?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

* real name: Chris
* explanation of your handle: Its an old frat boy thing.
* explanation of your avatar: Sticker on my Allez
* age (general or specific): 43
* occupation: Archaeologist
* favorite bike: The one I just built. In this case a rigid Stumpjumper SS.
* what's in your stable? 84 Specialized Allez, 84 Trek 760 (frame/fork), 86 Jamis Dakota, 90 SStumpy, 01 Fisher Sugar 2, 03 Surly 1x1, 72 Schwinn Racer, 72 Schwinn Breeze
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 50ish down East Wheelock from Trescott Ridge, Hanover, NH, 1976.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? Dunno. 1,000?
* image of yourself or your ride?
* make up and answer at least one additional question. Can I come back to this? Yes.
* and, something fun: Ditto


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'm me, who else would I be?*

Real name - Jeff Hall
Handle - jeff26 was taken (had a hard time buying that...)
avatar - J didn't like randy kermit.......  
age - 35
occupation - wannabee extreme road/mtn bikin, rock/ice climbin, snowboardin, frame buildin fool, currently a geologist with small oceanographic survey company to pay the bills and keep wifey happy.
favorite bike - all of em
stable - pegoretti palosanto, bianchi ev2 (bless doug for painting his, i got mine done too), intense uzzi sl (she's a dirty......)
fastest speed on a road bike - last summer, some hill, 48-50, after that i paid attention to the road......
milage - not enough, around 3500
image - why would anyone wanna see my skinny white butt in spandex?????  
additional question - why? because. 
something fun - vodka shot off podium girl's taut rippling tummy


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Real name: Eric Fletcher
Handle - old military thing
avatar - me crossin'
age - 36
occupation - attorney (part-time bike shop guy too)
favorite bike - Seven Odonata (my main road ride), with Record 10, and some nice parts.
stable - the Seven, and Redline Conquest cross bike with Campy, and a 2004 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR-XC Pro mountain bike
fastest speed on a road bike - 47-48 ish last summer- downhill at wintergreen. Scary- I would have been a greasy smear if I crashed
milage - lots, but even more this year.
images - see below
additional question - What MP3 Player to buy- Apple Ipod 
something fun - my latest addition to the Seven:


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

*Who am I? I'm cheesy...*

* real name, if you like
Andy

* explanation of your handle
I live in Wisconsin, but wish I lived in Italy, so, an Italian cheese for my handle.

* explanation of your avatar
That's my boy!

* age (general or specific)
31

* occupation
Policy guy, Committee Clerk, Chief of Staff (such as it is) in WI State Legislature

* favorite bike
My Litespeed

* what's in your stable?
Marin Pine Mtn. MTB, Bianchi SS, Schwinn Fastback, Klein Aura XV, Litespeed Sirius

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
50mph+ down some of our SW WI hills.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Guess I just don't meet the road god's criteria on this one.

* image of yourself or your ride?









* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Q) What are you looking forward to most this year? 
A) My trip to ride in Italy this spring!

* and, something fun.
Can't wait!!!


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*Who's who*

* real name: Alex Randhava

* explanation of your handle: Just the facts, M'aam

* explanation of your avatar: You looking at me boy?

* age (general or specific): 29

* occupation: agri-business, new process and product development

* favorite bike: my Gunnar ss cross bike

* what's in your stable? Serotta CSI, Gunnar single speed cross bike, GT track bike, Bianchi DISS

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 40mph, Northbrook velodrome - no hills around here.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? not many

* image of yourself or your ride? "am I the only one here with hairy legs?"

* make up and answer at least one additional question. Q - What's your favorite tree ? A - Pinus Strobus

* and, something fun: White pine forests once stretched across the Northeastern United States, with trees exceeding 240 feet.


----------



## Eschelon (Jan 29, 2004)

*eh*

don't mind me...just testing out my avatar


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

* real name: Mike Fuchs

* explanation of your handle: obvious

* explanation of your avatar: 3 year old daughter future Dawg Cheerleader

* age (general or specific): 35

* occupation: Aircraft Maintenance Technician

* favorite bike: 1999 Klein Quantum Pro

* what's in your stable? : Klein and Trek 6000 mtn bike

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 56mph down a big hill a few years ago

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 

not enough for me but too many for my wife

* image of yourself or your ride? I need to find one

* make up and answer at least one additional question. 

*Do you have any body parts that are not OEM? 

Yes, Four front dental implants as a result of a 25 mph asphalt face plant

* and, something fun.

Riding bikes with my wife while towing my daughter in a trailer around the park


----------



## Vindicator (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Dyroff

Handle - I first had to pick a handle when I started participating on a wine board years ago. I'm a lawyer (litigator), my prior hobby pre-wine was comic books, and I was into wine. Vindicator was a minor comic book character, plus refers to litigation, plus has a "vin" wine reference, so it seemed a good three-way handle. Haven't had one that has a four-way reference to include cycling.

Avatar - 1990 J.L. Chave Hermitage "Cuvee Cathelin" - of all the wines I'll never see let alone try, this is the one I'd most like to try (but not for 15 more years at least). Anyone got a bottle they want to share (after a ride, of course)?

Age - I'm not old. I'm 37.

Attorney, St. Louis, MO

Bikes - My one and only for commuting, racing, training, or just about anything else is my Viner Comp Line (lugged Dedaccai COM steel), with Ultegra triple. Nothing fancy, but I love it. I also have a Bianchi hybrid I bought before really getting into this thing, which these days pretty much only gets used for pulling the Burley. We have a KHS "Tandemania Milano" my wife and I ride together from time to time, but not enough.

Top speed, 46 mph on the steepest downhill (at least the steepest if you do the loop clockwise) in Babler State Park, St. Louis County, MO.

I don't track road miles separately from trainer and roller miles, but my total for last year was about 47 or 48 hundred. At least 4000 of those were on the road, I'd estimate.

I commute 3-4 days a week depending on business travel, parental duties and sometimes weather, about 9-10 months a year. No commuting in the ice and snow for me. This year I'll try to do something of a full racing season for the first time and we'll see how that works out vis a vis parental and work duties, not to mention keeping up with the pack.

If you get a chance to ride with J, do it.


----------



## PmbH (Sep 4, 2003)

*just another cyclist*

* real name - Pete
* explanation of your handle - same handle I use on mtbr, where mb stands for mountain bike, and ph is for my name.
* explanation of your avatar - Gunnar love, gots two of them. As good a ride as Steelman or IF at half the price.
* age (general or specific) - 30
* occupation - depends on the day
* favorite bike - Gunnar Roadie
* what's in your stable? - Gunnar Roadie, Gunnar Crosshairs, Ellsworth Joker, Weyless hardtail MTB, 95 Klein Pulse II, 87 Klein Quantum, KHS Fleetwood
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - 46 mph, when I was 16, on the Quantum
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - no clue... mostly MTB last year
* image of yourself or your ride? - can do
* make up and answer at least one additional question. - How old was I when I rode my first century? Fifteen... 
* and, something fun. - Is it wrong to own both a MTB with 6 inches of travel & disc brakes and also own a road bike that has fenders, Brooks & touring bags?


----------



## owmynads (Sep 9, 2003)

*i am...*

* real name, if you like: Marc Hamlin
* explanation of your handle: I have a "gift" for finding unexpected road hazards.
* explanation of your avatar: Should be pretty straightforward for those with an IQ above 68. Oh, and I liked the pennyfarthing.
* age (general or specific): 38
* occupation: Technology Instructor/Specialist
* favorite bike: The one I happen to be on at the time. The key is being ON.
* what's in your stable? A Schwinn Passage circa '98, bought last year First road bike in two decades.. Also a Diamondback Oak Point Comfort bike (wedding present). That got this whole thing started. Now, -30 pounds and +3500 miles later, I'm adding either: Trek 5200 (stock) or Scattante CFR LE or Litespeed Tuscany. Can't make up my mind. Help? I know. Another thread.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 49 mph going down Mt. Tom on Rte 165 in RI, pushing west toward the CT border last season (my "first" season. Second only to 40 mph in 1978 on a Huffy Santa Fe 10 spd, racing a Ford Mustang down Park Avenue in Woonsocket, RI. Saved all my paper route money for that bike (I was in 8th grade). Crashed at the end of the road. When I came to, frame was in pieces. So much for "Breaking Away."
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 3002 in 2003.
* image of yourself or your ride? See profile.
* make up and answer at least one additional question. Goals for this year? USCF Cat. 4. Place in top 25% in GC races I enter, top 15% in my category/age group.
* and, something fun: http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/index.php

-Owmynads


----------



## *rt* (Feb 3, 2004)

*i yam what i yam & that's all that i yam...*

* real name, if you like
*witheld to protect the innocent*

* explanation of your handle
*first & middle initial*

* explanation of your avatar
*don't got none*

* age (general or specific)
*36*

* occupation
*over-educated waster of your tax dollars*

* favorite bike
*any bike i own*

* what's in your stable?
*'76 motobecane nomad
'81 urago
'98 mongoose surge frame (with bb still installed)
'00 bianchi giro
'02 trek 5200
'00 trek 8000 (hard tail)
'03 Dean Ace 3.0 (FS)
'01 POS nashbar boat anchor (originally meant to be built up as a trainer bike but never happend, so the frame & a fork are just sitting around collecting dust) *

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
*55 mph (with a draft) down the steep side of Hogpen gap during the '02 Six Gap Century (GA). i hit 51 mph without a draft on the same hill a couple months later. (given that i only weigh 100 lbs i am, shall we say, gravitationally challenged)*

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
*2,345 road miles (192 hours) & 721 miles (85 hours) on the mtb*

* image of yourself or your ride?
*me & my ride*


----------



## LactateIntolerant (Jan 13, 2003)

*Hmmm..*

* real name- Shhhh...the boss might be watching
* explanation of your handle- the burn comes early and I hate it
* explanation of your avatar- Moots logo
* age (general or specific)- 45
* occupation- Application Developer
* favorite bike- Moots Vamoots
* what's in your stable?- 2002 Moots Vamoots, 2001Moots Rigor Mootis, 1990 Fisher Paragon
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?- mid 40s some anonymous hill
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 4800
* image of yourself or your ride? no pics
* make up and answer at least one additional question.- What competes for your cycling dollars? Wine


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

*It's me*

* real name, if you like - Bill
* explanation of your handle - My other passion is railroading and trains -live steam refers to operating steam locomotives
* explanation of your avatar - may not be final version, but it's a 'steam' locomotive  
* age (general or specific) - 43
* occupation - architect/builder-developer/real estate investor
* favorite bike - Giant Composite
* what's in your stable? - Giant Composite and Colnago Crystal both with Record, Klein Quantum Pro with 105
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - I think about 47mph in Altoona, PA - too afraid to take my eyes off the road  
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - +- 4200

Love The Who, so J's post was cool


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Who the *&(Y are you! oops...its about me*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


 From my wife "If your bike had a vagina, you'd never come home!"


I keep trying to resize pictures for an avatar but without success. My favorite quote (often used on this board) is "Pain is weakness leaving the body"


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

* _real name, if you like_
Jim
* _explanation of your handle_
1st name with initials
* _explanation of your avatar_
none
* _age (general or specific_)
43
*_ occupations_
Retired Automation (chemical) Engineer, father of 2
* _favorite bike_
my Ultimate
* _what's in your stable?_
2001 LS Ultimate, 2000 Stumpjumer hardtail, another road machine cookin'!, 1976 Windsor (currently relegated to the bicycle boneyard)
* _fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?_
~45mph, St. Matthews Rd, Birchrunville PA, (whenever I could)
* _how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?_
~2K
* _image of yourself or your ride?_
myself AND ride: interspersed bliss and suffering
* _make up and answer at least one additional question._
Why here? Rainy and cold in northeast and this forum is more entertaining and more informative than contents of 100+ cable TV channels (except during OLN tour coverage).
* _and, something fun._
Take a raincheck
AND, Thanks All!


----------



## BowWow (Jan 30, 2004)

* real name, if you like - Steve Gilchrist

* explanation of your handle - Taken from a cartoon on prof's door: philosopher walking his dog, thinking "I think, therefore I am," and the dog thinking, "Bow wow, bow wow..."

* explanation of your avatar - seat tube decal

* age (general or specific) - I'm "thirty seventeen" - not quite "forty 'leven," but getting close!

* occupation - jack of all trades, master of none, administrator for money, computer consultant for service/tax writeoff

* favorite bike - yup!

* what's in your stable? - aside from seven daughters and a son, a cervelo prodigy, a centurion beater, a bunch of 20 inch mtb/bmx, 2 dept store mtb's, a couple of apollo 10 speeds? nothin'.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - 100.1 km/h (63 mph) on the trainer two nights ago (53x11x161rpm). I've topped it at 80.5 km/h (49.71 mph) coming down from Chief Mountain Customs in Waterton a couple of times...

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - not enough, more this year!

* image of yourself or your ride? - see below

* make up and answer at least one additional question. - Whatcha doin' this summer? Riding 800 mile in six days, Cardston to SLC on Highway 89 - I CAN'T WAIT!

* and, something fun. - spending time with my family - I'm a big fan of chaos theory, studying it firsthand on a daily basis!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

**rt**

you look almost exactly like one of my ex's. Quite fetching, and the bike doesn't hurt either 

Just don't tell my wife.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

* Andrew Abrams Marchant-Shapiro
* See above...
* Avatar? Well, I almost got one for my guitar once...
* almost 46.
* software engineer
* usually, whatever bike I'm riding
* Univega touring bike, Kogswell road bike
* 53.3 MPH, coming down the backside of Grandad Bluff, about two years ago.
* About 3,500, give or take
* Me, enjoying a Wisconsin winter:
www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid101/p49f9a0444f6b34f8f3077aae216416c5/f9d180b0.jpg
* Slightly outdated shot of the touring bike:
www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid102/p15d8c2441bce1089e1a9b3232810d91f/f9c91b84.jpg
* Slightly outdated shot of the road bike:
www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid102/p6a3a5252e107c35323c42b6eebfd8a7b/f9c91f48.jpg
* Where are we going? _Planet Ten!_ When? _Real Soon!_ 
* Laugh while you can, monkey boy!


----------



## *rt* (Feb 3, 2004)

*lol! i'm her not-so-evil twin...*



innergel said:


> you look almost exactly like one of my ex's. Quite fetching, and the bike doesn't hurt either
> 
> Just don't tell my wife.


*one* of your ex's?! wow. you're a busy man.  

rt

ps - thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

biknben said:


> * real name, if you like
> *Ben Tufford*
> 
> * explanation of your handle
> ...


where was that shot taken? looks just like the top of mt. evans in CO.


----------



## doug in co (Feb 4, 2004)

*I think I am*

* real name, if you like 
Doug K 

* explanation of your handle
usedtabe dotkaye but changed when I had to reregister.. new one is kinda self-explanatory

* explanation of your avatar
no Hindu deities here..

* age (general or specific)
43

* occupation
computer systems integration

* favorite bike
Guerciotti but I don't own one.. 

* what's in your stable?
Trek 2500 for racing, Paramount PDG 5 for JRA, Schwinn Continental for pulling kids bikes and trailers

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
56, 2002 Boulder Peak Triathlon, on the back side of Old Stage Hill.. I wouldn't do that outside of a race. 

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
about 1100

* image of yourself or your ride?
me and #1 son during the Courage Classic. Just after this I added a trailer bike and we rode up Swan Mtn and down to Breckenridge..

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Where will my job be going next year ? India.. no, I won't be following it.. plan B required but not immediately apparent.

* and, something fun. 
http://www.highclearing.com/archivesuo/week_2004_02_01.html#005018


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

*Me, Me, Me!*

* real name: Nate Woolever

* explanation of your handle: It's what my dad calls me

* explanation of your avatar: Don't have one

* age (general or specific): 29

* occupation: Public Health Microbiologist

* favorite bike: VCW SS mountain bike

* what's in your stable: 2001 GT ZR3.0 with Campy Chorus/Centaur
2000 Surly Cross-Check SS/Fixie
1996? (it's steel) Gary Fisher HKEK with XTR/SRAM/Fox Float
2003 Vail Cycle Works Mega One SS MTB

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 60mph coming down Apple Blossom in La Crescent, MN (just across the river from La Crosse, WI)

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? No idea...not as many as MTB

* image of yourself or your ride? Too busy to stop and take pics.

* make up and answer at least one additional question: Why do you shave your legs? Cause the chicks dig it!


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

* real name: Chris
* explanation of your handle: Only the special people know.... 
* explanation of your avatar: the bike choice of the Gods...
* age: 31
* occupation: Business/System Analyst
* favorite bike: gotta go with the LOOK, baybeee!
* what's in your stable? Look 381i, Fondriest Megalu, Lemond Reno, Fuji Del Rey, Mongoose IBOC Pro Team SL
* fastest speed on a road bike? 52 where? descending into missouri river valley in central missouri. when? 1993
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? Good question, most of the time I only ride with HR monitor... I would estimate ~4000
* image of yourself or your ride?
* Who is my all time favorite cyclist: Jaja (freaking stud)... and my LEAST favorite: Pantani (a punkass)
* Something fun?: Celebrity I'd like to get stranded on a deserted Island with:Jenna Jameson.... yowza.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

*Here's who*

* real name, if you like – John 

* explanation of your handle – As a kid, my brother and I were really into riding and rode all the time, it was our “hobby”. We’d secretly borrow my dad’s stop-watch and time ourselves on a variety of imaginary race courses around the neighborhood. We would frequently challenge each other to perform balance maneuvers and to hit jumps we’d build or find. Like most youth however, H.S. and a driver’s license soon took over until after college when I started cycling again as a mtb’er in ’94. 

Right away the skills I had in my youth began to return and in short order I became an aggressive mtb’er at the front on downhills, and in love with terrain that challenged my ability to keep both feet on the pedals. I first started posting on mtbr.com several years ago, sometime in ’98 I think. The term “freeride” hadn’t been totally overused and abused yet, and it seemed to embody my aggressive style. So ‘Johnny FreeRide’ is the handle I used.

But the term “freeride” did get overused and abused; it began to represent destructive off-trail riding and reckless riding in general. Then it further morphed into today’s representation of seriously talented big air/stunt riding (well beyond my abilities). The term no longer really represented me. Fortunately, ‘JFR’ had already become a regular abbreviation for Johnny FreeRide so I stopped using the long version and adopted the handle JFR full time. When I came to RBR in April of ’03 I kept the handle.

* explanation of your avatar – I like to think the pic is real. It’s prolly not, but I dig it anyway.

* age (general or specific) – Born in ’69, I’m currently 34.

* occupation – Business Analyst.

* favorite bike – Not enough of them to have that problem. 

* what's in your stable? – 
’02 Pinarello Galileo 
’99 FSR Elite 

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? – Not fast, low 40’s I guess, a couple places.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? – My roadie year started in May and included 3k miles (mostly commuting).

* image of yourself or your ride? – (1) my Pinarello, (2) me racing XC, #327, (3) me racing DH

* make up and answer at least one additional question. – 
Q: Who’s favorite bike racer/personality, past or current, and why?
A: John Tomac because he represents the kind of all around cyclist I inspire to be.

* and, something fun. – I’ve got a client that wants to have correct financial accounting without the use of negative values.


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*I remember throwin' punches around and preachin' from my chair*

·real name, if you like
Chris Gauch

·explanation of your handle
My name

·explanation of your avatar
My favorite place to ski

·age (general or specific)
37

·occupation
Commercial loan officer, husband and father of 2

·favorite bike
The fixed gear

·what's in your stable?
Nashbar/Ultegra (road bike - temporary), Rocky Mtn Rail (cx bike), Fuji Track (fixie), Kona Sex One (mtn bike), Sears 3spd ($10 garage-sale commuter)

·fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
54 mph, Skyline Drive, Ringwood, NJ, whenever it’s in season

·how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Just under 2,000

·image of yourself or your ride?
At the finish of a double century - I'm in the orange jersey

·make up and answer at least one additional question.
Wanna go for a ride? YES!

·and, something fun.
“…head’s all empty and I don’t care.”


----------



## ovalmasterofmydomain (Feb 3, 2004)

* real name, if you like
Curt

* explanation of your handle
My main bike is a Colnago Ovalmaster, the rest is from an old Seinfeld episode.

* explanation of your avatar
None.

* age (general or specific)
41

* occupation
Software Engineer

* what's in your stable?
Colnago Ovalmaster
Serotta Colorado III
Airborne Carpe Diem cross bike, though it's set up with mtb gearing

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
55-60 in Colorado in the 80's. Can't seem to get that fast since I moved down
to sea level where the air is thick.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
6000 +/-

* image of yourself or your ride?


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*who am i ??? ... c'mon, i'm not one to get a big head or brag ...*

haiku baby & co,

your questionin post above really make me feel somewhat shy and tentative to post as some who read such info about myself may feel intimidated or just plain jealous. i'll skip this round for this format and for the sake of brevity i have added the link below for the previous forum that encapsulates all the truths about me and can enlighten those who truly haven't heard of me yet.

it's all true !!!

http://forums.consumerreview.com/[email protected]^[email protected]

in all i'm happy, like riding my bici and have much love to give.

ciao


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*seyboro->seeborough*

* real name, if you like
Jörg Wagner
* explanation of your handle
Member of the Seyboro Cyclists - actually quite lame for a handle, but it's a crutch. I can never remember handles or passwords
* explanation of your avatar
Don't have one, don't need one - can't fly anyways...
* age
41
* occupation
teacher/soccer coach
* favorite bike
LS Palmares
* what's in your stable?
Palmares, Vortex, Schwinn Panther (finest cruiser made), GT Avalanche LE Mtb.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
58 mph, Blue Ridge Parkway (yes, downhill...so what?!)
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
8502
* image of yourself on a ride?
...lingering in the head of many of my buddies long after it's over.
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Why did you come to America, Coach?
I killed my first wife - had to leave. 
* and, something fun.[/QUOTE]
"You don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows! ...especially not in the NC flats in December."


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

* real name, if you like
Rudy

* explanation of your handle
My first bike back to this awesome sport or should I say, way of life.

* explanation of your avatar
My 2 year old son trying to be like daddy, awe... brings a tear to my eye!

* age (general or specific)
28

* occupation
Acad draftsman

* favorite bike
I only have two of them and I love them both equally
Road- Cannondale Caad5 w/ Shimano Dura-ace 10 speed
Mtb- Schwinn Homegrown w/ Sram XO

* what's in your stable?
see above

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
53mph - just last week.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
I didn't keep good track, but I estimate 5,000+

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Not an additional question but something about me...
I have a wife and a 2-year old son and another son due in May!


----------



## JohnL (Feb 4, 2004)

* real name: John Lauber
* explanation of your handle: First name/Last Initial
* explanation of your avatar: Working on it.
* age (general or specific): 36 and 1 day
* occupation: Independent Consultant
* favorite bike: The one I'm riding.
* what's in your stable: Trek 5200, Diamondback CrMo Centurion., Soon to be one/two more.
* fastest speed on a road bike? 45 down the last big hill before my house.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? ~3300
* make up and answer at least one additional question. Would you change anything above? Yes.
* nothing funny. Sorry


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Well, of course you're not--I AM The Walrus...*

Real name--hardly matters, but it's neither Paul nor John

Handle--originated in high school because of my fondness for the Beatles' tune, a girlfriend (and later sister-in-law) found it apt in light of a perceived similarity to a sexual anomaly of the male walrus (the arctic sort), and these days my physique begins to resemble one.

Age--old enough for AARP but not old enough for Social Security.

Occupation--long time unemployed senior Programmer/Analyst.

Favorite Bike--generally whatever I'm on at the time, although I realized a while back that I was riding Axis 4/6 way more than anything else.

What's in my stable? We did this a couple of months ago on the old General Board; I was far and away the sickest participant in that poll. In complete honesty, I don't know exactly how many bikes I've got....

Fastest speed? 47 mph, Santa Susana Pass Rd coming into Simi Valley (CA); don't remember when, but that one time was enough.

Image on bike--Aspiring to become a fred.

An additional question?--Why?

Something fun--Uh, I'm too old to be fun.


----------



## Iamhoosier (Feb 3, 2003)

* real name, if you like
Mark

* explanation of your handle
Born, raised & live in Indiana

* age (general or specific)
50

* occupation
Management

* favorite bike
Conago Master X Light

* what's in your stable?
see above

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
42mph, last summer

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
1,500

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
How long have you been riding a road bike?
1 year
* and, something fun.[/QUOTE]
Without my wife and bike, I would have no life.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

real name, if you like
Ross

* explanation of your handle
housemates from college gave to me

*explanation of your avatar: My child with a toy frog on his head

* age (general or specific)
33

* occupation
Financial Advisor

* favorite bike
IF Planet Cross

* what's in your stable?
IF Planet Cross, Trek 5500, ALAN Aluminum Cross, Specialized S-Works MTB hardtail

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
52 mph, mountains of Vt, a few years ago

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Not enough

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
What's your favorite race? Paris Roubaix

* and, something fun
Went to a cycling camp when I first started riding at age 15, got rash, I didn't know you didn't wear underwear under your bike shorts. Got lots of laughs from that!


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Wayne77*

* real name: You guessed it: Wayne
* explanation of your handle: First name + the # 7 two times. Very clever I know...
* explanation of your avatar: Goofy pill guy that looks like he's a little woozy. 
* age (general or specific): 31
* occupation: Project Manager for financial information systems company
* favorite bike: MTB: Specialized M3 S-works, Road Bike: The only one I have: Klein Q-Carbon Team.
* what's in your stable: See above.
* fastest speed on a road bike? No computer yet - still saving up for a HAC4
* how many miles on a road bike last year? n/a - this is my first year.
* How was your first MTB race? 
9 years ago: I was so nervous I followed a guy across a stream I thought knew the course. It turns out it was a shortcut that circumvented a portion of the course by the stands. On each lap thereafter I took that "route" thinking it was the right way (the course was not marked very well). It should've dawned on me that there was a reason I kept catching up to riders who blew by me earlier...On the last lap, as I was crossing the river I hit a stump as I was entering the stream and faceplanted. Conveniently sitting close by was a photographer from the local paper who snapped the ideal shot. I never did see the picture in the next days paper but the headline apparently read something like: "Local rider, caught cheating, does faceplant". After the race I was so ashamed about going off course in my first race that I DQ'd myself. 


Thanks for letting me get that off my chest - now I can rest easy...


----------



## eggshell (Sep 16, 2003)

*..ahhh who the f**k are you..who who, who who...*

one of my all time favorite songs!
name:Matt
handle:high school nick-name.seems I have a thin skull
avatar:my two favorite hobbies:bikes and beer(not at the same time)
age:35,but to quote Art Neville of Funky Meters'don't nuthin get old but your clothes'
occupationwn my own small business
fave bike:my Litespeed
stable:'02 Litespeed Arenberg,90's Trek 2100,Cannondale Mtb
fastest speed:48mph on a sweet hill in Heber Springs AR.
miles in '03:~3500
question:why do you ride?it's cheaper than a therapist


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Time to come clean...*

* real name - Steve Hammond
* explanation of your handle - College nickname dating back to an old SNL skit
* explanation of your avatar - Dropouts on my old Kelly CX bike
* age (general or specific) - 32
* occupation - eMarketing (virtually a job)
* favorite bike - Those Richard Sachs bikes look awefully nice
* what's in your stable? - 2002 Guru Veloci'Ti, 2001 Santa Cruz Superlight, 1998 Kona AA MTB
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - 38 MPH being pushed by a good wind along the lakefront
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - 4200 miles
* image of yourself or your ride? - Is an MTB pict okay?
* and, something fun - <a href=http://www.dirtragmag.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1933>I'm a bit of a rebel commuter</a>


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

* real name, if you like
Eric
* explanation of your handle
name of pet cal king snake i used to have. she was named after the moshe people of s. america - something having to do with art, sex/sens-uality, and snakes
* explanation of your avatar(subject to change)
as of this writing - Irken Invader logo from Invader Zim - Zim is the best (in his mind) - you gotta see the cartoon to understand 
* age (general or specific)
33
* occupation
public health HIV and HCV prevention educator
* favorite bike
i like them all
* what's in your stable?
01 curtlo solo mountaineer
03 curtlo road
81 ruegger spezial - if you know anything about these let me know, can't find any info about them anywhere
late 60's - early 70's motobecane grand jubile - now fixed commuter
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
upper 40's - low 50's
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
not enough
* image of yourself or your ride?
my main rides shown below
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
what?! oh ok.
* and, something fun
my pug and boston terrier


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

* real name, if you like
i prefer to remain anonymous

* explanation of your handle
It was the 72 point title on a classified ad posted on the wall of a store in the incredibly small town of Zayante, in the Santa Cruz Mountains. It stood out for some reason. There was something musical about it, perhaps.

* explanation of your avatar
I wanted one of those cheesy clip art images you often get with certain products. 

* age (general or specific)
39

* occupation
engineer

* favorite bike
either one

* what's in your stable?
96 Litespeed Classic with D/A and Ksyriums, Santa Cruz Superlight with XTR, KHS Fleetwood I never ride, and a Specialized Hardrock I use sometimes for commuting, but mostly to run down to Noah's Bagels

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
49 mph, Summit Road, just before Old Santa Cruz Highway and also Hwy 1, near Davenport.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Not sure exactly, but probably 5,000 road miles. Maybe another 1,500 on dirt.

* image of yourself or your ride?
see attached, above Hollywood...

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Q: What kind of soup do chicks dig the most?
A: Butternut Squash

* and, something fun.
at this moment, I am balancing a spoon on my nose.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Who am I*

* real name, if you like: Pete

* explanation of your handle: Its spanish for Mr. Peter

* explanation of your avatar: One of my favorite pics, taken on a ride this fall

* age (general or specific): 21

* occupation: Unemployed Mechanical Engineer

* favorite bike: Probably my 531 Trek

* what's in your stable: '01 Klein Quantum, '01 Giant XTC w/ custom build, '90 Trek 400 fixie, '87 Trek 400 frankenbike/commuter/crosser, '64 Schwinn Racer

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?: 62 mph, Snoqualmie Pass, several years ago - This was of course on a huge downhill grade, subsequently scared the wee out of me.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year: Not enough.

Whats your gross bicycle(s) value? For me, sheesh, with upgrades and other random expenditures it probably comes to $6500 msrp.

Something fun: No bird has more than four toes on any one foot.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mt. Washington...*

It's near the top of Mt. Washington, New Hampshire, July '03.


----------



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

* real name, if you like: Jason Curtis -- I live in northeast Kansas. Currently buried under 14 inches of snow.

* explanation of your handle: I kept forgetting my 'handles' ... and this was the first variant of my name available. 

* explanation of your avatar: None. Yet. 

* age (general or specific): An old 30.

* occupation: Police officer

* favorite bike: Currently, the Team Sc. Subject to change. 

* what's in your stable? 03 Eddy Merckx Team Sc; 01 Steelman Manzanita; 95 Serotta TG; 89 Rock Lobster Custom (plus the wifey's Steelman SR and GT Pantera)

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 50+ down various hills in various places.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? Dunno ... don't ride with a computer. Probably around 5k.

* image of yourself or your ride? Nope. Just got a new Mac, and haven't transfered any pictures over from the old computer.

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Have you ever shot anyone? Not yet, but I'm hoping. (I get this question about twice a month at work.)

* and, something fun.
ME: Dude, this ID says you're 6'3". You're shorter than me, and I'm 5'10".

SCHMUCK: Uhhh ... I play basketball, and it's not basketball season.

ME: Oh.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

* real name, if you like
Steven Carmichael

* explanation of your handle
You know how when a fresh foot falls at the ski resort and no matter how early you get there, theres already tracks? There mine!

* age 36

* occupation Engineer

* favorite bike Zeppelin

* what's in your stable?
3 Airbornes, 1 Litespeed, 1 C-Dale


* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
7500


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Too many miles face down on the pave.*

* real name, if you like 
I like MB1
* explanation of your handle
Miss M and I have the same initials.
* explanation of your avatar
What is an avatar
* age (general or specific)
On our tandem we ride in the "Over 100" class
* occupation
Senior Analyist now working in a bike shop
* favorite bike
usually the one I am on.
* what's in your stable?
Bianchi 'Crosser, Rambouillet, Gunnar Street Dog, GT Zaskar Le, Santana Team Ti
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 
Too, often
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
12,000+
* image of yourself or your ride?
attached
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
E=MC Hammer
* and, something fun.
"If at first you don't succeed, keep on sucking until you do succeed."


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

*Me & my blue bike*

Name :: Keijiro
Handle? :: That's how your pronounce my name -- except with a J instead of Z
Avatar? :: I love women
Age:: Born in 79
Occupation :: Starving Artist (aka Web Designer)
Favorite bike :: Blue anodized mountain bike
Rides :: Pimped out Santa Cruz Superlight (2000) and bone-stock Trek 5200 (2003)
Top speed :: No clue
Miles :: No clue...I'm not into the whole "training" thing
Photos :: See below
P.S. :: I hate spiders


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

* real name, if you like: Mike Hannah (whether I like it or not)
* explanation of your handle: I found it on the little metal plate on the rear bumper of my truck.
* explanation of your avatar: Me and a beer at TRIRI
* age (general or specific): Just turned 45
* occupation: UAW, automobile assembly
* favorite bike: whichever I'm riding
* what's in your stable?: 2001 Airborne Zeppelin/Ultegra; 1992 Specialized Carbon; 2001 Montague folding mountain bike
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?: ~45mph at Hilly Hundred 2002
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?: 2800
* image of yourself or your ride?
* make up and answer at least one additional question.:Alright, who farted???? Oh, must've been me.  
* and, something fun.[/QUOTE]


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Your ALLEZ is a 3Rensho!*

Built by hand in Japan!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

*What's it to ya*

* real name, if you like
Bill
* explanation of your handle
Never met a situation that I couldn't complain about something.
* explanation of your avatar
What's the matter, can't you read !
* age (general or specific)
Old enough to be dead
* occupation
General flunky and yes man
* favorite bike
Got to be the Gunnar road bike
* what's in your stable?
The Gunnar w/ DA 9 speed, Giant TCR w/ DA 9 speed, Bianchi TSX w/ Campy Chorus 8 speed ( Made back before Bianchi stopped making real bikes), Stumpjumper w/ XT 8 speed. 
* fastest speed on a road bike? Where? When?
47-49 mph in a road race up in Baraboo WI. a few years ago. That's when I learned about high speed shimmy. Not fun on a rough road with gravel.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
About 6000
*image of yourself or your ride?
See below (I'm the one in the middle)
*make up and answer at least one additional question
I have never intentionally ridden over anyone's neck.
*and something fun.
In that huge pile up I was in a few years ago, I really didn't flat my front wheel by hitting someone's teeth.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*my first post in the "new" general forum*

name = ken
handle = wife says I am all the way on or all the way off (I prefer on), 15 has been my number in baseball and softball for many years
avatar = later - but it will have two wheels and a motor
age = 48
occupation = sensor design engineer / R&D
favorite bike = right now it is the bianchi -- I finally understand the meaning of steel is real
stable = '90 bianch trofeo, '00 trek 2300, katarga (taiwan) with lx, old harley, and my wife's bikes as well
fastest speed = 120 mph or so (or did you mean one without a motor)
last years miles = lowest in a while, less than 2500
image = he needs to lose some weight, I wish I was doing that too
additional question = no scarecrow, it is the sqaure root of the sum of the squares of the opposite two sides of a right triangle as well
fun = commuting home from work on the bike and jumping in the pool to cool off


----------



## Elefantino (Jan 28, 2004)

* Mike
* Go to the Tour-Giro-Vuelta form and see the first post, then recall my namesake on the same slope in 2000
• Vanity
• 46
• Newspaper editor
• Serotta Hors Categorie
• Serotta CSi, DeBernardi SLX
• 51 mph, descending into Bodega Bay
• 5,602
• Stylish dork
• What brought you to Casablanca? "I came for the waters." The waters? We're in the middle of the desert! "I was misinformed."
• Real men wear pink.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I am Mike Pugh, hence my former handle, Mike P. I'm also going to toss in I am in Chattanooga, TN, and if you are ever in the area and want to ride, yell at me.

My new handle, deadlegs, is a reminder to myself. If my legs are not feeling dead, I need to be riding harder. And, if my legs are dead I need to ride easy for a ride or two.

My avatar? A work in process.

Age: Old enough to have 20 yr old and 18 yr old sons. BIG 40, here!

My work: I am a Technical Analyst for a group of Network Engineers. (that means I am the lowest payed Network Engineer, ever).

Favorite Bike? I believe I am close, really close, but I've not found it yet.

Bikes: I have a 2000 Raleigh 800 and a 2003 Merckx Team SC (the blue one). I also have a really old trek hanging in the garage and another Altec II frame I am finishing (someday)

Fastest speed... This past fall, Hogpen Gap in North Georgia, 57 MPH.

Miles on the road last year: Ssomething less than 7800 miles. Perhaps 7000.

Photo: Something I posted a while back from a ride I did. I have no idea where it's going to show up in this post!

If I had to come up with a question. . . ? I do not know the answer to that question.

Something fun: To wake up with an axe-in-the-head head-ache and a left shoe burned beyond recognition, with memories of holding onto a horses tail at 20 MPH in the woods, in the dark, after a few shots of the blue bottle te-kill-ya and no saddle. After jumping out of the ice cream truck full of margaritas and some more beer and sang songs, speeding out of control down a country road, into the night. Just prior to running through some farm land with the people running behind me questioning if this was the field the bulls are in, passing an old school bus which caused a fire to form and everyones clothes to fall off just in time to jump in the coldest dang water anywhere. And all this after a nice long bike ride on a sunny, but not hot or windy day.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*My Turn*

* real name, if you like
William (Tony) Keys
* explanation of your handle
Just moved to Minot, ND (used to be TNRyder)
* explanation of your avatar
5th Bomb Wing patch
* age (general or specific)
35
* occupation
Avionics Tech/babysitter
* favorite bike
The next one
* what's in your stable?
Specialized Allez Pro frame with Tiagra & 105 (Got frame from insurance settlement and had to build with parts from broken bike) Early 80's Torpado, Trek Fuel 90, Trek 7000
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
On any bike 42mph on the 7000 descending high point @Panther Creek park in TN.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
no idea, rode for months w/out computer
* image of yourself or your ride?
Man that guy sure LOOKS like he should be able to climb (but he can't)
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Will Spring ever come to this frozen land? NO.
* and, something fun.
Dragging my oldest along on a trailgator at Noris park in TN.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*I am still the bull*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Real Name??*

My Real Name?? 
Well it appears on guy's ass in the photo below for some reason.. I don't think that's particularly flattering but it does.. what can I do


Handle: The email Address assigned to me in college.
Age: 24
Occupation: I maintain the Online Reference System for US Cellular's employees.
Fave Bike: The one I don't have yet.
Stable:'02 Trek 5900, '03 Orbea Lobular, '03 Orbea Chrono
Fastest Speed: 56mph
Miles in '03: 6,000
Why do I ride?? I have no clue, I just like it.
Image of me on bike: See picture # 2


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hehe...I got more air than you!!!*

Here I am at the same spot in '97. That was one of my first rides on a FS MTB. It was a demo I took out during the festival. That was back in my clydesdale days. I'm 25% lighter now. Wheew


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

*I got your "who who" right here! I'm a bike-ridin' Bubb Rubb!*

Real name, if you like: 
Sue Radd

* explanation of your handle: 

I use it a lot of places, including AOL and yahoo....My mom is the only person who ever calls me susie, although she usually calls me by the name of one of my other two sisters: 

"Kar -- uh, Mare -- uh, Susan!" I go by Sue in my personal life, and by Susan at work. 
I will answer to either, especially when accompanied by a high-pitched whistle. 

* explanation of your avatar
I like hills. Hills are our friends. Hills influence climate and provide grand vistas. Hills shelter communites and give you oenophiles good wines because without hills, there would be no valleys. Hills make you go slow, and hills make you go fast. Hills require transportation engineers to design switchbacks and curvy roads. Hills generate your max HR and show no mercy. Hills give you something to which you can aspire. 

Hills are F****in' cool. Hills also S*ck. 

I am fat, and therefore slow. Consistently, the advice I give newbies, especially the fat ones, is to ride hills. I don't care if it takes you three hours to get up; just don't walk your bike. Sign up for the Death Ride. Sign up for hilly doubles. Just ride hills.

* age: 37. I suspect, however, that I would be carded if I attempted to buy alcohol, which I don't. 

* occupation: Strategic communications/public relations. Recovering Big Agency PR Babe. I became disenchanted with the profession after receiving advice such as, "You know what you should do!?! Accessorize!" and, "Why don't you just grow your hair long and wear short skirts like the rest of us?" Now, I am in the process of starting my own firm, and am bootsrapping it in a major way. BTW, I regularly receive an abundance of media leads, so if you all would like some media relations help, I'd be happy to set you up gratis. 

* favorite bike: My Trek 5200. It's dirty and scuffed. That's because I ride it a lot. 

* what's in your stable?: Cromloly Performance-brand beater on which I commute. Trek 2200 Composite alu/carbon morpholicious thang...served me well at the time. 

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?: 54.2 at the Eastern Sierra Double. Blasting along the moonscape: Don't get much better. 

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 5K plus on the roadie; I wasn't keeping track of commuter miles or miles on the 2200/rain bike. 

* image of yourself or your ride? We'll see. 

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
"If you walk to work, or take your lunch, and the Taylor Series to the Nth term goes to infinity, what's the name of the busdriver?" Jeebus Christmas, I have no clue what the answer is; I was spent just thinking of the question. 

* and, something fun.

All seventies music, all the time:
http://www.xmradio.com/programming/channel_page.jsp?ch=7

Also, here is the Tiffany's guest registry. Please search on first name = Tori; and last name = Spelling. Good Lord -- How many clocks does one woman need!?!?

http://www.tiffany.com/registry/registry_pur.asp?


----------



## wooglin-at-home (Feb 7, 2004)

wooglin said:


> * make up and answer at least one additional question. Can I come back to this? Yes.
> * and, something fun: Ditto


Why is that spot light out there? You wouldn't think they'd have hockey in South Carolina, would ya? 

Loud rock and roll and a 4 year old to dance with.


----------



## wooglin-at-home (Feb 7, 2004)

j-son said:


> * make up and answer at least one additional question.
> Have you ever shot anyone? Not yet, but I'm hoping. (I get this question about twice a month at work.)
> 
> * and, something fun.
> ...


Cop humor. Goes well with beer. I love it.

Good thing I'm home on a Friday night....


----------



## wooglin-at-home (Feb 7, 2004)

OperaLover said:


> Built by hand in Japan!


Quiet or everyone'll be wanting one.....


----------



## wooglin-at-home (Feb 7, 2004)

*Shy my a$$*



Spirito said:


> haiku baby & co,
> 
> your questionin post above really make me feel somewhat shy and tentative to post as some who read such info about myself may feel intimidated or just plain jealous. i'll skip this round for this format and for the sake of brevity i have added the link below for the previous forum that encapsulates all the truths about me and can enlighten those who truly haven't heard of me yet.
> 
> ...


Bring it on. Just because you're old and crusty is no reason not to entertain the rest of us.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

real name = Bill
handle is based on town where I live...haiku would be better but was taken...
no avatar yet
46
communications tech.
favorite current bike = Tommasini Sintesi
also ride an Austro Daimlier Fixie, Trek MTB and Trek loaded touring bike
max speed = 52 mph on Clipper St. in S.F.
2003 road mileage = about 4000 (no computer on the fixie)
FWIW was an S.F. bicycle messenger a loooooong time ago


----------



## crestlinefarm (May 6, 2003)

*West coast Hokie*

* real name: Dave Anderson

* explanation of your handle: Our horse breeding/training business www.crestlinefarm.com

* explanation of your avatar: Don't have one (yet)

* age (general or specific): 34

* occupation: Corporate Technical Trainer

* favorite bike: Russ Denny

* what's in your stable: 
2002 Russ Denny road frame
1999 K2 Proflex Beast (FS mtn bike)
1991 Raleigh Technium (long live thermal bonding) road bike
1988 Trek 360 (converting to single speed)

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 53.5mph on a 1 mile 12% grade in Enumclaw, WA (a reward for riding UP the 12% grade)

* how many miles on a road bike last year? 1,500, but it was my first year.

* image of yourself or your ride? A linebacker you want to drop but who just won't quit.

* why do you ride? At first, because it was the only way to get around. Then because it was the only chance for peace and quiet. Now, because I love it.


----------



## hackmechanic (Feb 14, 2003)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


"You'll remember the quality long after you forget the price."


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*3rensho*



OperaLover said:


> Built by hand in Japan!


IS NOT 3RENSHO, ITS PRONOUNCED SUN-RENSHO!

WOOF THE DOG (OR GOD, BECAUSE I LIKE HAVING TWO HANDLES FOR ONCE AND LOVE CAPITAL LETTERS SOMETIMES.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*hahahahahahahaaa*

your avatar pic is freaking me out!

Nice paintshop job!!!

amazing!

Woof the dog....er i mean god.


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

*I lie prostrate before thee (could've said something worse)*

* real name, if you like

Sao ("Saint") will work

* explanation of your handle

more entendres than you can shake a stick at

* explanation of your avatar

Wright Brothers "Bicycle Apparatus" used for airplane prototypes; it's noble yet silly looking

* age (general or specific)

37

(In other words, south of the sun, but waaaaaay north of the moon, if you hear me)

* occupation

writer, at root

* favorite bike

1982 Trek 412 CrMo touring bike, my high school graduation present, which I still ride everyday

* what's in your stable?

1982 Trek 412
1996 Giant old skool no-suspension body killer torture device/mountain bike
2002 Cannondale CAAD5 w/eclectic mix of components

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?

47mph, Marin County, CA, last summer (a few more burgers and I woulda hit 50)

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?

2200+. Various ailments, injuries and illnesses prevented more miles, and also, I run. I have read ON THE ROAD several times, though, if that matters. Does it?

* image of yourself or your ride?

Someday, if someone ever takes one. The bike is pretty, I promise.

Strangest benefit you never thought you'd get out of cycling?

I never thought leg shaving could be so enjoyable.

* and, something fun.

Fun? I ain't nothin' but fun, baby. Fun. Also, my favorite color is cobalt blue cadmium paint. So there.

I also think it stinks that this doesn't float to the bottom of the thread like I thought it would, but you can't have everything, I guess.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

* explanation of your handle
I grew up showing Saddlebred horses.

* explanation of your avatar
It's a Saddlebred

* age (general or specific)
not yet 30

* occupation
Computer stuff

* favorite bike
Casati

* what's in your stable?
Casati Road bike, custom Kelly mtb, Redline CX bike, Schwinn townie/beater

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Hogpen mountain, North Georgia, 58 mph about 3 years ago

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
6000+ road, 400+ mtb

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Do you ride horses? Yes! Horses and bikes.


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

* explanation of your handle: The namesake of John Irving's "A Prayer for Owen Meany"...I feel the confused sense of destiny as Owen did....

* explanation of your avatar: I am working on getting one...

* age (general or specific): 41

* occupation: Lawyer

* favorite bike: It better be my CT1 (or my wife will.....)

* what's in your stable?: Colnago CT1, Lemond Zurich (currenty being made into a SS), Klein Plus Pro MTB; Nerve Beach Cruser.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?: 62 Mph, Caron Pass, '98 Death Ride

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?: 4968: I have some excuses why its not over 6, anyone want to hear? .....i didn't think so....

* make up and answer at least one additional question.: Why do I shave my legs? Once you go smooth its tough to go back...and when I don't, I feel like a monkey in a spedo when I am riding...

* image of yourself or your ride?: I am 41, have been riding since 89, Raced for UCSD in 95/96, Raced in the midwest during law school in 98/99....although I don't race anymore I still feel my best/strongest riding is yet to come...


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

* real name: *Mike Prince*
* explanation of your handle: *Duh...*
* explanation of your avatar: *It's the stem on my Steelman - sort of unique
** age (general or specific) - *specifically 38, will be 39 next month*
* occupation: *Project Director for a Supply Chain Consulting company - can you say TRAVEL*
* favorite bike: *A 1988 Centurion that got wrecked last year - paid $250 for it on eBay - kind of made me think about how much I need to spend on bikes.....*
* what's in your stable? *Steelman Stage Race full D/A, an in-process project to convert a 1984 lugged Trek into a fixte - almost done!, 1989 Specialized Rockhopper Comp* 
* fastest speed on a road bike? *63 mph* where? *Blue Ridge Parkway, NC* when? *November 2001*
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? *about 3,000*
* image of yourself or your ride? I'll try below - it's an image of the 2003 Bridge to Bridge ride in North Carolina - 1/2 way up the final climb after 102 miles....Other is from 3 Mountain Metric on the first climb
* make up and answer at least one additional question. *Do burps have chunks (asked to J's Haiku Shop on a Sunday hammerfest last June) - unfortunately the answer was 'Umm....I think so "*
* and, something fun. *I have 7 year old twins. Life is great.*<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*my little bio...*

name: Steve Quinn

handle: I'm cool for cats

avatar: I didn't know what an avatar was until last week

age: 36 this month....I guess I only have a couple more competitive years to race that tour de france thingee

occupation: Mutual fund marketing....I'm the guy everyone curses when their funds go down and everyone's best friend when the market's up.

favorate bike: My old Mongoose IBOC carbon. That bike took me everywhere. My first real bike.

my current stable:
2002 OCLV
1993 Mongoose iboc
2001 Fort time trial
1995 De Bernarde Aelle (built for time trials)
1999 Litespeed Ultimate
2001 Schwinn Homegrown pro hardtail
1993 Mongoose mountain bike

fastest speed: 53 mph down a short steep hill with a massive tailwind!

miles last year: 7700

image: no image out of respect for those who may be eating while logged on.

?? looking for meaningful cycling relationship with any aging A_B+ riders with slight beer bellies in my area (Morris county, nj). I'm getting tired of riding alone. BOO HOO


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Well, who the f*ck are you?*

Real Name-Mark Wanco (D'uh!)
Handle? When I was a kid several of my neighbors were school teachers and thought that it was great fun to call me and my brother by our 1st names, reversed. My Dad still calls me "Kram" to this day-59 is the year that I was born.
Avatar-got this little guy on a trip to France this past summer.
Age-you're only pretty as you feel! (see above)
Occupation-Med Tech
Favorite bike-Look KG 461
Stable? Look KG 461, Gitane beater/cross bike, Nishiki beater/commuter, Bianchi SS/Fixie from the early 80's, a Raleigh M600 MTB-rarely used.
I repeatedly hit 50-55 mph on a steep decent near me called Moor's mountain road.
4460 miles on the road last year (best ever)
Question? It's 1014 am on a Saturday morning-my brain is only functioning at minimal levels. 0 creativity!


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

*It's Me, I Think.*

<b>* real name, if you like</b>

Let's just go with Charles

<b>* explanation of your handle</b>

On the first network I was part of setting up, whoever created IDs didn't know how to spell my last name, so they shortened it from ten characters to four. Combine that with the first two letters of my first name, and you get "chbarr." Of course, my surname only has one r, but that's beside the point.

<b>* explanation of your avatar</b>

No avatar, yet.

<b>* age (general or specific)</b>

Early Thirties

<b>* occupation</b>

IT Consulting. I'm the manager of a systems administration team.

<b>* favorite bike</b>

Currently, a 2002 LeMond Maillot Jaune, with Dura-Ace, Race X LIte wheels. Quite sweet. Now, if the weather would let up enough for me to, you know, ride it...

<b>* what's in your stable?</b>

A Trek 1000 (old road bike, now used on the trainer and as a backup), and a Trek 7200 (commuter--been commuting for four years now)

<b>* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?</b>

In college, outside of Oxford, Ohio, there was a steep down hill, a turn over a bridge, then a climb. I used to try to see how fast I could get on the descent. So, I would launch myself in the fastest a 52x14 (my highest gear a the time) would give me, then get into a tuck. I once hit 50 mph. 

In retrospect, it was kinda stupid. There was one time that I ran into the bridge...but that's another story.

<b>* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?</b>

Around 4200, including "fun" and commuting..

<b>* image of yourself or your ride?</b>

How 'bout my first bike. It was convertible from boys to girls with a removable top tube(which I think has been lost). I took this pic when visiting my folks at Christmas.

<b>* make up and answer at least one additional question.</b>

Goals for 2004?

<ul>
<li>Complete TOSRV
<li>At least the same mileage as last year
<li>Four other centuries
<li>More commuting
</ul>


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

So...have you ever worn the full-face with your Pinarello? That's gotta attract attention  

K-Zero


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

* real name, if you like* Andrew Smith*
* explanation of your handle *I'm a rider, and a Kiwi
** explanation of your avatar *Fondriest frame I'm getting (Magister)*
* age (general or specific) *16
** occupation *Student*
* favorite bike *The one I haven't quite got (The Fondy)*
* what's in your stable? *Giant TCR2 (2001), Peleton 8200 (Sis's), and Thursday will be the Fondreist*
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? *Not sure, 70km/hr+ (Sure, I have a 52x17 max gear)*
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? *4500km? Not enough...*


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

* real name, if you like
Everett
* explanation of your handle
Taken from my '02 Pinarello Opera that my wife indulged me for my 40th birthday
* explanation of your avatar
None, yet
* age (general or specific)
41, soon to be 42
* occupation
Intellectual property attorney (primarily trademarks); old handle was tmguy
* favorite bike
Presently, Surly Cross x Check; butt that will change when the Seattle rain ends
* what's in your stable?
'62 Schwinn Typoon, '87 3Rensho w/ DuraAce, '94 Balance Mt. bike, '00 Volvo Cannondale CAAD 3, '02 Pinarello Opera w/ Record 10, '03 Surly Cross, '01 Bianchi Milano, '98 Lemond Reno, '03 Radio Flyer tricycle 
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
50+ going down the Pali Highway in Honolulu
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Not enough, I have a 2yo son
* image of yourself or your ride?
No image, but I have a great B&W of myself, my Opera and my son Emerson from his first STP
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
If you could do it all over again, what would yu do differently? No regrets.
* and, something fun.[/QUOTE]
The best way to characterize my wonderful wife and love of my life:
"Resistance is futile; you will be assimilated!"


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*"Fat" compared to what?*

C'mon, youngster, sounds too much like you're fishing for compliments...


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

*Hogpen*

"Fastest speed... This past fall, Hogpen Gap in North Georgia, 57 MPH."

I counted at least 3 of us...myself, you, and rt that have had our fastest speeds ever coming down Hogpen. They are climbing it and Three Gap in this year's Tour De Georgia.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

*Hey Crestlinefarm....*

Email me at sttarlite at hotmail dot com. I want to ask you a question about your Pinto Oldenburg. (I used to show sporthorses...miss them dearly!!!)


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

*hey god here is a prayer*

god,

please email me so we can speak about many issues. 

-andrew CU




Woof the God said:


> your avatar pic is freaking me out!
> 
> Nice paintshop job!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Count me in.*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


 It only breaks when you don't have a spare.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Goodbye Sister Disco*

* real name, if you like: Tandar the Flatulent

* explanation of your handle: I use my real name to keep me honest -- it makes me think about what I say if my name is going to be attached to it. Not that it does me any good, sometimes.

* explanation of your avatar: I like Lance, and it cracks me up that South Park would loop him into an episode.

* age (general or specific): Turned 43 this week.

* occupation: Attorney

* favorite bike: Tough to say. Each one does something well. 

* what's in your stable? The list:

Deal El Diente CTI (Campy Chorus/Record Mix)
Cannondale R800 CAAD3
Bianchi Volpe touring bike (the bad weather commuter rig -- fenders)
Trixie the Fixie (old French frame of indeterminate origin. Lugged steel)
Trek 930 mountain bike (Marzocchi Z3 Light fork -- old school Shim. XT 7 speed) 


* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? France, July 16, 2003. 50 mph descending the Col du Bargaguy.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 7000 

* image of yourself or your ride? Sure. Me and Lance at the 2000 Peloton Project ride in Austin, Texas.

* make up and answer at least one additional question. Question: What is your biggest musical guilty pleasure? Answer: Bad '80's power pop and glam bands. Right now, I'm solidly hooked on Poison's Greatest Hits. The lyrics are tripe, but the guitars rule....perfect trainer fodder.

* and, something fun. Okay -- the next time that you get on an airplane, and the flight attendant gets to the part in "the speech" showing you how to buckle your seat belt, you can thank my father. He worked for the FAA (the federal agency that regulates aviation) during the '50s and '60s, and submitted an employee suggestion noting that there were some people flying on airplanes who didn't know how to use a seat belt. He had just come back from a trip where he had sat next to a guy on a flight who had no clue how to operate the dang thing. It would be hard to conceive of anyone not being familiar with seatbelts now, but this happened in the early 1960's, when cars didn't have belts. I think that he got a $100 bonus for the suggestion.


----------



## jtlmd (Jun 13, 2002)

*I am*

* real name
Jeremy
* explanation of your handle
My initials, including professional title
* explanation of your avatar
Don't have one
* age (general or specific)
35
* occupation
Physician
* favorite bike
The one I'm riding
* what's in your stable?
1)'01 Ritchey Road Logic frame built w/ 10-speed Campy Daytona, 2)'92 Cannondale R600 that I use on the trainer, 3)'03 Specialized Epic upgraded with '04 Fox F80RLT Fork, Mostly XT drivetrain, WTB Laserdisc/Mavic 317's, Avid Mechanical disc brakes, 4) '02 Gunnar Rockhound built with Duke XC fork, Avid mechanical disc brakes, and otherwise XT components, 5) '95 Fat City Yo Eddy with 8-speed XT components, recently upgraded with Marzocchi Z4 Bomber fork.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
55 mph, Outside of Pittsburgh, PA in 1993 on the Cannondale (I won't go that fast on that bike again)
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
3220, but road is only a part of my riding
* image of yourself or your ride?
See below.
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
How did you break your arm? Snowboarding.
* and, something fun.
"Pain heals, chicks dig scars, and glory ... glory lasts forever"


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

*Rock and Roll Suicide*

* real name, if you like
Janet
* explanation of your handle
Same one I've had forever - wanted Snapdragon, but it was taken when I signed up on AOL a million years ago.
* explanation of your avatar
Right now - AIDS/LifeCycle - I'm riding from San Francisco to LA, to raise money for the San Francisco AIDS Foundation
* age (general or specific)
Closer to 50 than 40
* occupation
Very bored IS Technician
* favorite bike
I don't know yet
* what's in your stable?
Here's where I get jealous - I've only got one bike. All should feel sorry for me and send their spares to me.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Only about 40 mph, going into Ventura in 2000 during the California AIDS ride. I feel so slow compared to others on this board!!
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
A very bad year, I don't want to talk about it.
* image of yourself or your ride?
Sort of like this, only a beautiful indigo blue. She's not fast, but we work well together.
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Duh................my brain hurts. I don't want to think.
* and, something fun
Some days it's not worth chewing through the leather straps in the morning.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Why hello, I'm fine, why? What have you heard!?*

Real name: Jason Mitts
Explanation of handle: Iowa State grad, combo with favorite Transformer as a child.
Avatar: My favorite band, Zakk Wylde's Black Label Society.
Age: 31
Occupation: Management in the Grocery business.
Favorite bike: My Trek Y-foil
My stable: Yeah, my Trek Y-foil, and a kids BATMAN bike I ride in parades.
Fastest speed: 2002 Ragbrai, outside of Cherokee Iowa, 56.6 mph.
Additional question: If a fat guy falls over at a stoplight clipped in, and lots of people see it, does it make a noise? I don't know, I couldn't hear a thing over everyone honking and laughing.
Something fun: Everyone should ride RAGBRAI this summer and find me. Maybe you'll win a prize! A cold 12oz. aluminum, German brewed prize I tell ya!!


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

*not that anyone cares but...*

* real name, if you like
Matt
* explanation of your handle
Last name + lifetime number in hockey
* explanation of your avatar
Cipo after this year's Giro. The guy ooozes coolness and cycling. Makes me wonder why cycling/cyclists (with the notable exception of LA) are not more popular stateside. Actually, I don't really want cycling to grow in popularity but I do wish it was more accepted (less road rage vs cyclists, better commuting opportunities, etc.)
* age (general or specific)
general: early 30's. Specific: 32
* occupation
Operations Analyst
* favorite bike
The next one I want to buy!
* what's in your stable?
'01 Dean Culebra, '94 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo converted to single speed.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
55 mph descending Mt. Skinner in Hadley MA, August '03. 
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
2100 or so, computer was out for a spell.
* image of yourself or your ride?
pics on the other computer, you'll just have to imagine...
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Second favorite activity after cycling? Or favorite if cycling isn't? Playing with my son!
* and, something fun.
Train hard this winter but don't tell anyone you normally ride with. Bait them into a tough or lenghty ride this spring and watch them suffer!


----------



## rcarp (Nov 4, 2002)

*rcarp*

Rick Carpenter | Germantown (near Memphis), Tennessee | born a Hoosier | ride with J and crew

explanation of your handle: Maybe I will meet you on a ride one day and I will say, "Hi, I'm Rick Carpenter" and you will say "hey, are you rcarp?"

age: 46

occupation: business modeling

favorite bike: Alan cross bike

stable: Alan cross bike, 72 Schwinn Supersport, old steel Univega hardtail, EPX (carbon road bike), on order: Dean El Vado Ti with S&S couplings

fastest: 47 on a very steep short hill going down the Mississippi river bluff, North of Memphis

miles: 2003 = 3,929 | 2002 = 2,500 | 2001 = 1,500

"Pain is temporary. Quitting lasts forever." -- Lance

"Life is either a daring adventure-- or it is nothing." -- Helen Keller

for inspiration, check out Luc Pappa's photos: http://www.pbase.com/poapke/sport

for laughs: Pearls before Swine: http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/pearls/archive/pearls-20040121.html


----------



## Thorman (Apr 6, 2002)

* real name, if you like-Scott Thor

* explanation of your handle-This one's pretty obvious.

* explanation of your avatar-See above answer.

* age (general or specific)-33

* occupation-Division Quality Engineer

* favorite bike-Giant TCR Composite

* what's in your stable? 2003 Giant TCR Composite, 1999 Trek 2200, 1998 Trek 9900

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 54 mph, last year on Leonard Hill in Tusc. county, Ohio. 

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? I don't keep track of on the road vs. indoor miles, but total I had around 8,500 miles, of which I would guess 85% were on the road.

*What is the longest ride you've done indoors? Earlier this year I did a 4 hour session indoors.

* and, something fun. Something fun....right now I'd settle for this weather up here in NE Ohio.

https://www.weather.com/weather/local/USHI0026?from=search_city


----------



## pedalAZ (Jan 1, 1970)

*pedalAZ weighing in*

* real name, if you like
Scott O'Connor
* explanation of your handle
I love my home state, and have ridden much of it, off road and on.
* explanation of your avatar
Just seemed to fit.
* age (general or specific)
47
* occupation
real estate development
* favorite bike
both of them, which are built up with exotic and custom parts from all over the world
* what's in your stable?
Titus FCR road, Titus RacerX dirt
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
45mph, coming off the training hill just 2mi from home
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
???? Just got the road bike in November
* image of yourself or your ride?
Below
* make up and answer at least one additional question.

WHY DID THE CHICKEN CROSS THE ROAD?

GEORGE W. BUSH
We don't really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know 
if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with

us or it is against us. There is no middle ground here.

AL GORE
I invented the chicken. I invented the road. Therefore, the chicken crossing

the road represented the application of these two different functions of 
government in a new, reinvented way designed to bring greater services to 
the American people.

BILL CLINTON
I did not cross the road with THAT chicken. What do you mean by chicken? It 
depends on what the definition of cross is.

RALPH NADER
The chicken's habitat on the original side of the road had been polluted by 
unchecked industrialist greed. The chicken did not each the unspoiled 
habitat on the other side of the road because it was crushed by the wheels 
of a gas-guzzling SUV.

PAT BUCHANAN
To steal a job from a decent, hardworking American.

RUSH LIMBAUGH
I don't know why the chicken crossed the road, but I'll bet it was getting a

government grant to cross the road, and I'll bet someone out there is 
already forming a support group to help chickens with crossing-the-road 
syndrome. How much more of this can real Americans take? Chickens crossing 
the road paid for by their tax dollars, and when I say tax dollars, I'm 
talking about your money, money the government took from you to build roads 
for chickens to cross.

MARTHA STEWART
No one called to warn me which way that chicken was going. I had a standing 
order at the farmer's market to sell my eggs when the price dropped to a 
certain level. No little bird gave me any insider information.

JERRY FALWELL
Because the chicken was gay! Isn't it obvious? Can't you people see the 
plain truth in front of your face? The chicken was going to the "other 
side." That's what they call it -- the other side. Yes, my friends, that 
chicken is gay. And, if you eat that chicken, you will become gay too. I say

we boycott all chickens until we sort out this abomination that the liberal 
media whitewashes with seemingly harmless phrases like "the other side."

DR. SEUSS
Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it with a toad? Yes, the 
chicken crossed the road, but why it crossed, I've not been told!

ERNEST HEMINGWAY
To die. In the rain. Alone.

MARTIN LUTHER KING, JR.
I envision a world where all chickens will be free to cross roads without 
having their motives called into question.

GRANDPA
In my day, we didn't ask why the chicken crossed the road. Someone told us 
that the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us.

BARBARA WALTERS
Isn't that interesting? In a few moments we will be listening to the chicken

tell, for the first time, the heartwarming story of how it experienced a 
serious case of molting and went on to accomplish its life-long dream of 
crossing the road.

JOHN LENNON
Imagine all the chickens crossing roads in peace.

ARISTOTLE
It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

KARL MARX
It was a historical inevitability.

SADDAM HUSSEIN
This was an unprovoked act of rebellion and we were quite justified in 
dropping 50 tons of nerve gas on it.

RONALD REAGAN
What chicken?

CAPTAIN KIRK
To boldly go where no chicken has gone before.

FOX MULDER
You saw it cross the road with your own eyes! How many more chickens have to
cross before you believe it?

SIGMUND FREUD
The fact that you are at all concerned that the chicken crossed the road 
reveals your underlying sexual insecurity.

BILL GATES
I have just released eChicken 2003, which will not only cross roads, but 
will lay eggs, file your important documents, and balance your checkbook - 
and Internet Explorer is an inextricable part of eChicken.

ALBERT EINSTEIN
Did the chicken really cross the road or did the road move beneath the 
chicken?

JOHNNY COCHRAN
Because the road was black and the chicken was white. We must acquit.

THE BIBLE
And God came down from the heavens, and He said unto the chicken,
"Thou shalt cross the road." And the chicken crossed the road, and there was
much rejoicing.

COLONEL SANDERS
Damn, I missed one.

* and, something fun.

It was a dark and stormy day. The thunder was ominous sounding, much like the sound of a thin sheet of metal being shaken backstage during the storm scene in a play. Michael entered the bike shop determined purchase the perfect bike that would take him on so many adventures. He scampered from his car to the awning over the front door and walked inside. Michael was immediately overtaken by the vast selection of bicycles. He would never be able to do this on his own. 

Just then the shop owner strolled up and asked if he could help. “Hi, my name is Joe and this is my shop. Is there anything I can help you with?” Michael explained that he was new to cycling but wanted great adventures in the outdoors. Joe began talking about the different types of bikes. He spoke with the wisdom that can only come from experience, like a guy who went blind because he looked at a solar eclipse without one of those boxes with a pinhole in it and now goes around the country speaking at high schools about the dangers of looking at a solar eclipse without one of those boxes with a pinhole in it. Michael couldn’t keep up. His thoughts tumbled in his head, making and breaking alliances like underpants in a dryer without Cling Free. He told Joe he would have to browse for a few minutes to see what was there. 

As he walked around the bikes, something outside caught his attention. It was a woman. She caught his eye like one of those pointy hook latches that used to dangle from screen doors and would fly up whenever you banged the door open again. She was the most breathtaking creature he had ever seen. Her face was a perfect oval, like a circle that had its two other sides gently compressed by a Thigh Master. Her hair glistened in the rain like nose hair after a sneeze. She was flawless. 

The woman came in and started talking to Joe. They were apparently old friends. As Joe continued to joke around with her, she began to laugh. She had a deep, throaty, genuine laugh, like that sound a dog makes just before it throws up. 

A short time later, the woman walked into the back of the store and Joe came back over. “See anything that catches your eye?” Michael replied, “Yes, that woman you were talking to. I’ll buy any bike in the shop if you will introduce me.” “No problem.” was Joe’s reply. “Mary, can you come over here for a second?” 

Mary. The creature’s name was Mary. He said it over and over in his head. Even though he had not yet met her, he already knew he had fallen for her like his heart was a mob informant and she was the East River. As she approached, her beauty was even more apparent. Her eyes were like limpid pools, only they had forgotten to put in any pH cleanser. “Hi.” She said. Her voice had that tense, grating quality, like a first-generation thermal paper fax machine that needed a band tightened. “Hi” he replied. 

Michael was stumbling for words. He was as lame as a duck. Not the metaphorical lame duck either, but a real duck that was actually lame. Maybe from stepping on a land mine or something. She was talking about the beauty of a bicycle. Her artistic sense was exquisitely refined, like someone who can tell butter from I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter. Somehow, he managed to ask her for a date and she accepted. They were to ride together tomorrow. 

They met at the park early Sunday morning. There were no words spoken as they unpacked and got ready for the ride. Mary was gazing across the lake watching a sailboat. The little boat drifted across the pond exactly the way a bowling ball wouldn’t. 

Just as they were getting ready to go, the sky darkened and it began to rain. Mary said since the trail was mostly rough asphalt, it would be OK to ride. Without warning, the sky opened up and it began to hail fiercely. Hailstones were leaping from the pavement, just like maggots when you fry them in hot grease. As Michael ran for cover under a nearby tree, Mary ran across the parking lot. She had seen the little sailboat coming in and was going to help. She was running with her head down and did not see the drop off at the end of the parking lot. Michael watched helplessly as she tumbled over the side. Mary fell thirty feet, hitting the rocks like a hefty bag filled with vegetable soup. 

Mary was dead on contact. Michael was crushed. She walked into his life like a centipede with 98 missing legs, and now she was gone. His heart hurt. It hurt the way your tongue hurts after you accidentally staple it to the wall. The revelation that the love of his life was gone came as a rude shock, like a surcharge at a formerly surcharge-free ATM. It was as if someone had taken a knife and buried it deep inside of him. The pain was as sharp as the tone used by Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Tex.) in her first several points of parliamentary procedure made to Rep. Henry Hyde (R-Il) in the House Judiciary Committee hearings on the impeachment of President William Jefferson Clinton. 

Michael was never the same again. He thought of Mary everyday. In the short time he knew her, she had grown on him like she was a colony of E. coli and he was room temperature Canadian beef. He never found his true love. Michael roamed the back country roads on his bike for the rest of his days. 

The End



[/QUOTE]


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Not quite right!*



Woof the God said:


> IS NOT 3RENSHO, ITS PRONOUNCED SUN-RENSHO!
> 
> WOOF THE DOG (OR GOD, BECAUSE I LIKE HAVING TWO HANDLES FOR ONCE AND LOVE CAPITAL LETTERS SOMETIMES.


Three in Japanese is pronounced "san" NOT "sun." The mark itself as shown on all bikes and literature is 3RENSHO, correctly pronounced "san rensho," and not "three rensho." BUT writtten, 3Rensho is correct. 

I own one, and I rode with their factory club in Japan for two years!


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

*I live in the land of the super-fit...*



The Walrus said:


> C'mon, youngster, sounds too much like you're fishing for compliments...


Please note that that picture does not show my gut.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*LFR, fashionably late as usual.*

* real name: Beth Jordan
* handle: um, dunno, it just sorta came to me. Used to be bigtime equestrienne, and now I live on the Front Range, kinda thang...
* avatar: As any of you who've met and/or raced with me know, it kinda fits my personality. 
* age (general + specific): too old to go clubbing all night anymore but young enough to try (35)
* occupation: Project administrator (one of the many euphemisms for "secretary")
* Stable:
- 2003 Colnago Dream Plus non-B stay with full Record 10, my favorite ride of all.
- 2002 Colnago Dream Cross with full Centaur 10 / Avid canti's; my commuter beater. It won a state championship in December, and has since been transformed into an Urban War Pig (currently wearing fenders and lights) due to crappy weather here of late.
- late 90's (probably) custom Morgul Bismark Aero Al (Easton 7005) TT geometry with bladed tubeset and Woundup carbon fork. Bought frame and fork for $400 out of a junk box at VeloSwap and dressed it in Chorus 10 bits I had spare from another frame I sold. This frameset had never been built prior to my owning it, amazingly. The custom build for someone else fits me like a glove. My favorite "bike rescue" project of all time. It's my crit bike / rain bike.
- 1981 Trek Reynolds steel fixie with pretty lugs and Super Record track bits, the beater of all beaters.​* regularly hit mid-50's on the descent off the backside of Lee Hill Road, most recently 56 in January.
* 2003 road mileage: Only the Dream Plus has a computer, and it was only functional for ~ 4 months last year, but (recorded) 2003 mileage was 3,076. Guesstimating in the high 5Ks for mileage on all. I was training & racing 15-18 hours/week much of last season.
* Photo upload (assuming it works) is of me on my Dream Plus at my favorite race last year (Boulder Roubaix). My first top-10 in the Elite women's field.
* If Aquaman and Scott Baio were to have a battle in a wading pool, who would win, and why?
- Answer: Scott Baio, of course. It's up to youall to figure out why.​* 
* Something fun: Ashton Kutcher, the Keanu Reeves of the new millenium.

Cheers all -- LFR


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

* real name: Scott Needle
* explanation of your handle: Initials and year of birth, as opposed to sexual innuendo like OldEd once claimed
* explanation of your avatar: He was the antithesis of everything I was as a senior in high school yet embodied all that I wanted to be. That and Sloan was a hottie.
* age (general or specific): 35
* occupation: Still trying to decide what I'm going to be when I grow up; in the meantime, the Navy pays the bills.
* favorite bike: The Huffy Santa Fe that I was SURE I was going to ride to LA to watch the 84 Olypics in person (I lived in Houston at the time)
* what's in your stable?: 02 Dean Culebra, 99 Ibis Spanky, 99 Specialized Rockhopper
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?: fast enough to be scared witless racing down Cole Grade Road on 650 wheels in 96 (55 mph)
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?: What?!...I'm supposed to keep a tally?!?!?!
* image of yourself or your ride?: No such luck.
* make up and answer at least one additional question.: No, Ma, for the record, I NEVER liked your tuna casserole. (I'm brave enough to say it here because I know she doesn't lurk this board.)
* and, something fun.: My wife and my dogs--they make me smile.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Can you see the real me, can ya, can ya (bass rift please)*

* real name, if you like
John McKenzie
* explanation of your handle
It was easy
* explanation of your avatar
none yet
* age (general or specific)
43
* occupation
transportation planner
* favorite bike
C-40
* what's in your stable?
Intense tracer and Curtlo Xo TT roadie
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
54, Newport Coast Rd., I was drafting a 260 lbs riding buddy on a trek 5200 towards PCH.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
2K to 3K
* image of yourself or your ride?

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
fav color..green
* and, something fun.
wwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

doug in co said:


> * fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
> 56, 2002 Boulder Peak Triathlon, on the back side of Old Stage Hill.. I wouldn't do that outside of a race.


Aha! Looks as tho you and I have similar experiences on the Lee Hill / Olde Stage climb. That's a scary freaking hill any way you slice it. It's one of my alltime favorite "whiner" climbs, as in: I whine a lot going up it.

My personal landspeed record was coming down the descent on the "frontside" of Lee Hill (climbed up the back from Left Hand).

Just got back from a 4 hour trudge out to Carter Lake. Left it an hour too late and froze my buns off coming back in 36 to Boulder on the way home. Also discovered there's nearly 500' of climbing between the turnoff from 66/Lyons to the crest at Nelson Rd. So, okay I knew it was a grovel, but this time I had the altimeter on to measure it, egh.

And, as always the northeast wind I struggled against all the way out switched to a southerly wind coming back in along 36. You can never win...


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

testing


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

real name, if you like Anne Barnes, Chicago IL
* explanation of your handle: the guy who "gets away with murder" from LA Confidential
* explanation of your avatar: My two passions are the Arts and Cycling
* age (general or specific) 40
* occupation: slightly unemployed
* favorite bike: NEW MOOTS arriving on Monday!
* what's in your stable?Serotta CSI, Waterford cross (for sale), Gios track, Basso fixie
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 55mph descending Mt. Lemmon AZ
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? never count
* image of yourself or your ride? I wish ride pictured was mine...
* make up and answer at least one additional question: Where did you meet your husband? At the 7-Eleven Cycling Camp in Delafield, Wisconsin! Thank you Tom Schuler.
* and, something fun: Geese are naked from the waist down but down from the waist up!


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

*my turn*

As usual, I'm bringing up the rear . . . I sure hope there is no cut-off. Anyway, here goes . . . 



*real name, if you like *
DT

*explanation of your handle *

*drone *(dr~n)

_n._ A person who does tedious or menial work; a drudge: "undervalued drones who labored in obscurity" (Caroline Bates).

as in, "I do more than my share on the front." 

_v. intr._ To pass or act in a monotonous way. (like a solo century, . . . yeah!) 

also,

n. A male bee, especially a honeybee, that is characteristically stingless, performs no work, and produces no honey. Its only function is to mate with the queen bee.

(why do you think the wife is so jealous about the ride time)

*explanation of your avatar*
It's what makes it all happen


*age (general or specific)* 
36. I'm plesantly surprised to see so many geezers on the board. Keep it rollin' old dudes!

*occupation* 
attorney, litigation

*favorite bike*
the Plastic Fantastic . . . . 2003 Trek 5200, with polar 720i + power kit

*what's in your stable?*
I'm loyal to the One

*fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?*
I've ridden with the bike on my car at 100+. where?I-15. when? when I'm late for the start! Does that count?

*how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?*
~2,000 (1st year back on the bike)

*image of yourself or your ride?*
see below. I get no respect. 

*make up and answer at least one additional question.*
What's your size? enough to satisfy ... 6'3.25" 62cm, 130mm stem

*and, something fun.*
Nothing to see here. Everyone move along. 

That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it.

Drone, out.


----------



## Bloated Dog (Nov 2, 2003)

*The real me...*

real name, if you like... James
* explanation of your handle... overheard a woman describe a fat guy she had no use for
* explanation of your avatar
* age (general or specific)...44
* occupation...USPS mule
* favorite bike... Caad Four
* what's in your stable?... Entry level giant w/Bio Pace chain rings, English 3 speed
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?... 40 mph, RI 10/03
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?...1800
* image of yourself or your ride?... coming soon
* make up and answer at least one additional question. What is the worst thing going on in the USA today?... Wal-Mart is taking over.
* and, something fun.... Six of one, a dime a dozen of the other


----------



## Creaky Carnivore (Apr 28, 2003)

*Baba O'Reilly!*

real name: Carl
explanation of your handle: creaky knees, like meat!

explanation of your avatar: Roccoco is angry 
age: early 40s 

occupation: synaptologist
favorite bike: Klein Q-Carbon Pro

what's in your stable?: Above, and '97-GT Avalanche ATB, '93 Bianchi Alfana, '89 Diamond Back Apex ATB, '93 Trek 2000

fastest speed on a road bike?: 62mph, Descending Berthoud Pass, to Empire, July 2000.

how many miles ON THE ROAD? 2003-2,900

make up and answer at least one additional question................. 

Q: Why do you ride?
A: kinetic bliss

me on the left

chase the dog>>>>.................


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I love this picture!


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

*I am.*

* real name, if you like
Sure... Julian Simpson

* explanation of your handle
If you've ever read "watership down" Frith is the god of the rabbits in all the rabbit legends...favourite book growing up.

* explanation of your avatar
Well ya get some cyclists and ya get a horse throw Eddie Merckx in the mix and you got a pretty damn cool picture.

* age (general or specific)
Generally 25.
Specifically 26.

* occupation
Web developer/PHP slave

* favorite bike
I like my giant TCR nuff!
Lets see though if my secret "very special project" gives it a run.

* what's in your stable?
Giant TCR 1
secret "very special project"
soon to have a marinoni ciclo.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
100 Km/h uphill.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
None... they were all Kilometers.

* image of yourself or your ride?
below

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Q. Carrots?
A. For fun and profit.

* and, something fun.
Always loved this quote from the peter on the family guy.... "Your mother is a human being... So treat IT like one!"


----------



## crestlinefarm (May 6, 2003)

*mail check...*

Was it sttarlite or starlite? 



Sadlebred said:


> Email me at sttarlite at hotmail dot com. I want to ask you a question about your Pinto Oldenburg. (I used to show sporthorses...miss them dearly!!!)


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Scot_Gore*

* real name:
Scot Gore

* explanation of your handle
I put underscore in because I'm so habitually trained that spaces are not allowed in computer file names that it was just sort of habit.

* explanation of your avatar
I wanted something bike related so I stole an S, otherwise, it's still just my name.

* age (general or specific)
44

* occupation
Human Resource Information Systems

* favorite bike
Specialized Allez Comp

* what's in your stable?
2001 Allez Comp and 1991 Specialized Hardrock (which is the neighborhood errand runner, never goes off road)

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Something in the 40s. I havn't used a bike computer for sometime.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
A little over 4000

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
What's your dream bike trip ? I'd like to bike tour China

* and, something fun
I'm also an American Civil War buff. I enjoy riding to and around battlefields.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*Holy schmidt*

New moots! That's reason to celebrate. Since you're selling your cross, I assume this is the replacement? The psychlo-x is my dream bike. I my mind's eye, it has cinelli tan bar tape.

Wowza,

Alex


----------



## jimPz (Mar 20, 2002)

*jimpz*

Name: Jim Pzegeo
Handle: obvious ;-)

age 48
Occ: unemployed IT proj manager/networking
sometime bike mechanic
Favorite bike: My Pinarello Prince (purchased with
my severance check)
Stable: Prince w/ campy 9speed, Cannondale 3.0 winter bike, Sugar1 MTB
fastesest speed: 55: in New hampshire on a short steeeeep downhill near the Kanc.
Last year, 6K on the road, almost 2k MTBing (maybe I don't WANT to go back to work !)
image; don't need one
question; Whats best, road or MTB?
ans: as long as it's on a bike it don't matter.

Fun: taking a left(on a bike w/ a traffic light), I once had a guy pass me & then try to throw a coke at me - 
It didn't get out his window

It's almost spring !
JimPz


----------



## leroy (Feb 5, 2004)

* real name: Dave Loving

* explanation of your handle: Leroy is my middle name. I kind of like the shade of red-neck the name has.

* age : 60

* occupation: Lawyer

* favorite bike: Gios compact pro w/ steel fork.

* what's in your stable: The Gios compact pro; A Cannondale caad 5/ centaur 10 speed; A Univega veloce 9-speed I ride to work [once I finish installing the left ergo shifter]; and an Electra "Sunny Garcia" cruiser/ nexus 7 speed.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 40 mph - tailwind - Tx Hwy 77 north out of Forreston, Tx about last March. 

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - probably 5,000+ I have removed all the computers from the bikes, so speed and distance do not getcalculated anymore. I just go by time and exhaustion.

* image of yourself or your ride? - If we can edit posts I'll add a picture one of these days.


----------



## *rt* (Feb 3, 2004)

*my favorite quote...*



jtlmd said:


> "Pain heals, chicks dig scars, and glory ... glory lasts forever"


that is one of my favorite quotes. i wanted to use it as part of my signature but it sounds a little strange coming from a girl. 

rt

nice x-ray, btw!


----------



## scrublover (Oct 1, 2002)

* real name, if you like
David Peters

* explanation of your handle
I work in an ICU as a Registered Nurse. I love wearing glorified pajamas to work.

* explanation of your avatar
n/a

* age (general or specific)
31

* occupation
See above. I work three - 12 hour night shifts a week. Four days off to play.

* favorite bike
Tough call. If I could only have one, it'd either be my SS/fixed/free Surly Crosscheck, mostly for the versatility. Or my Curtlo, with a pair of 26" slicks and a spare rigid fork for road duty.

* what's in your stable?
The aforementioned Surly.
converted fixie Bianchi Eros
Interloc Steel roadie
Curtlo custom mtn hardtail
Ioinic mtn SS
the girliefriends bike/my old ride/play around urban bike eh, she's a runner, not a rider.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
54mph coming down off of old Fox Hollow Rd. somewhere into Eugene, OR. a few years ago.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
absolutely no idea. don't really keep track, just ride.

* image of yourself or your ride?
here's a few.

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
i got nothing.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

* real name, if you like:
Stephen C

* explanation of your handle:
Name and Location, Steve C in New Jersey

* explanation of your avatar:
None yet, although I lurked here for many years before ever posting, so it may take awhile.

* age (general or specific):
42

* occupation:
patent attorney

* favorite bike:
Kind of obvious (see below)

* what's in your stable?:
Richard Sachs
'72 vintage custom Paris Sport with NR
old garage sale mountain bike thing

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?:
I don't keep track.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?:
I ride nearly everyday, I don't track distance.

* image of yourself or your ride?

* make up and answer at least one additional question.:
When did I get involved in bicycling?
I've been a regular participant since about 1979. Mostly recreational, with some racing the last few years. I also play in adult hockey leagues periodically.

* and, something fun:
I have four children, when I'm at work and my youngest (2 years old) asks where I am, my wife will tell him "at work" he always replies, "no he's not, he's riding his bicycle"


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*I am that I am... A yam? You're a Yam?...*

Racing to last place..



* current name: 
Hal Anthony (due to the witness protection program)

* explanation of your handle: 
HAL9000 was taken, haven't tried to change it for new forum.

* explanation of your avatar: 
HAL9000's eye

* age (general or specific):
45

* occupation:
unemployed semiconductor-radiation hack (engineer)

* favorite bike:
exists only in my mind

* what's in your stable?:
40yr old stock Schwinn Tornado, Azuki beater & ' 2000 C-Dale Bad Boy Ultra

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?:
56mph, Texas St. (San Diego), 1974.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?:
only about 3k, so shoot me, I'm a lame-o. 

* image of yourself or your ride?:
See below; 1st is my C-Dale, 2nd is my TT ride, 3rd is Seymor.. er me.

* make up and answer at least one additional question:
Do you think your funny?.. No, I just look like this naturally.

* and, something quote:
"I'm not being defensive; I'm explaining what I did..." ...H.A.


----------



## Rode Warrior (Apr 9, 2002)

*Me, as far as you know*

* explanation of your handle - I commute as much as I can, and it's a war out there. I spell rode as I do because when I was hit by a truck, it felt like I was ridden over. I know it's corny, but it makes you think for a small minute.
* explanation of your avatar - I took this photo in Ohio, it makes me think of the road I would like to travel 
* favorite bike - operational
* what's in your stable? - one road bike, and two mtn bikes
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - over 50mph on the Heart of Tennessee tour
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - not nearly enough


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*rt* said:


> *one* of your ex's?! wow. you're a busy man.
> 
> rt
> 
> ps - thanks


I should have specified ex-girlfriends  I'm not that busy.


----------



## cheaperthancarsdear (Jan 2, 2003)

*Hey, it worked!*

name: Ken Wich, midcoast Maine
handle: 2 bro-in-laws have cars as their midlife crisis/hobby fix, so 
when my wife rolls her eyes when she sees me with a catalog 
in my hand, that's my defense
age: 41
occ: optometrist
fav bike: my red 20" first bike, banana seat, "Airwing" I think - got me hooked
stable: TCR 2, Schwinn Moab2 MTB, Gary Fisher Nirvana tuned into a flat bar tourer/roadie, 80's Schwinn Sprint now a SS, '77 Raleigh Grand Prix 10 spd (my winter project bike)
fastest: low 50's, drafting a 'bent with a fairing, local hill (routine for him, but never had a tail)
miles: about 2500
something fun: I found a NOS Peugeot 24" 10 spd from the 70's (even took it out of the shrinkwrap myself) - can't wait 'til my daughter fits on it!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

*...better late than never I guess*

real name, if you like
Gary Watts, living in the wet Willamette Valley Oregon.

* explanation of your handle
I raced in the mid 70's, went to Nationals a couple times in the Time Trial on the Road and also the Pursuit on the Track. Quit racing for good in 1981. Started riding 3 months ago. I'm just really SLOW now....really sad SLOW!

* explanation of your avatar
Don't have one!

* age (general or specific)
45 in March

* occupation
I spent 19 lovely years as a Mechanical/Manufacturing Engineer at Hewlett-Packard. I quit last July and am currently poking around for another job. Just exactly what that will be is TBD.

* favorite bike
...trying to decide that these last couple months. Took that long to just figure out what's happening. I worked in 3 bike shops, built frames briefly etc so I'm not ignorant but that was 20-25 years ago! I'm considering either an aluminum with Carbon rear end and fork or else a Giant TCR Composite frame. 

* what's in your stable?
I'm currently riding a 1984 Raleigh Team (753 tubing) with all Suntour Superb. Bought it from a friend that had a bunch of bikes for the paltry sum of $450 recently. 

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Well sonny, we didn't have speed-o-meters back when I was a pup. I guess 45 or so on steep decents.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
NOT FAIR! Maybe 300 since I didn't start riding til December. Not exactly like the 6000ish miles I used to ride!

* image of yourself or your ride?
I plan on saving all the CRT's out there from damage....no picture.

* and, something fun.
Have thighs with 50% of the power I used to have. Running all these years doesn't seem to mean SQUAT(pun!) on the bike. I just suck on anything that isn't flat.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Thats my daughter.*

She loves carbon fiber!


----------



## Sir Chargen (Feb 10, 2004)

*Who Am Sir Chargen*

Real Name: Steve Roberts, Seattle WA

Handle: Chargen is a Unix utility that generates an unending stream of characters (CHARacter GENerator -- get it?) when you connect to its port. I write Unix software for a living.

Avatar: don't have it here, but will include Zakalwe's Chair from the novel Use of Weapons by Iain M. Banks. Outstanding reading.

Age: 45

Occupation: "Software Engineer," or less pretentiously, programmer.

Favorite Bike: mine! a very simple Specialized Sequoia Expert, last year's model.

Stable: the, um, Specialized. Plus other family members' bikes.

Fastest: 36 by my computer.

Miles last year: 1100 June - December by the computer; maybe another 100 or so before I got the computer.

Picture: maybe later.

Fun Fact: Don't know how fun it is but my 12-year-old son and I did 40 miles in the LAF Ride for the Roses last year in memory of my brother Don and we're going back next year and doing the 70. We had fun, even though we froze our a$$es off. Who brings cold weather gear to Texas?


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

*Me, I guess....*

* real name, if you like
Andre, a proud Canadian with Chinese heritage!

* explanation of your handle
There are no hawks in the Arctic, but I think it is a pretty cool name.

* explanation of your avatar
I am no graphic artist so I could not get an image of a white hawk in a black background. Any help appreciated!

* age (general or specific)
soon to be 36

* occupation
Office guy in a small manufacturing environment, jack of all trades, master of none.

* favorite bike
Trek XO1, only bike I ride now! Once enough snow goes away, that is.

* what's in your stable?
Old Reliable! '88 Raleigh Super Grand Prix
Brother-in-law's old mtb that he does not want any more, nothing to write about

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
45km sprint at the end of a commute to work

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
About 2,500km road & trail commutes to work, to hard to tell with a CX bike

* image of yourself or your ride?
Avg schmuck on a bike 

* make up and answer at least one additional question and, something fun.
It took me 2 yrs to decide to get a CX bike to replace Old Reliable. This is after reading the CX discussion group on this website. Who could resist? All the fellows spoke of the great fun & comeraderie & the contributors were all decent folks who encouraged the sport.
So, I gave it a go last season. It was more like crashing than racing. Heck! The same tree on 3 different laps got me. Oh! Look! It's the chinese guy! Hurry! Stick out a limb when he passes


----------



## ramboorider (Sep 25, 2003)

* real name, if you like

Ray Sachs

* explanation of your handle

I ride a Rambouillet some of the time and when I had to pick a handle elsewhere, I was riding it a LOT. I'm too stupid to remember more than one handle, so...

* explanation of your avatar

My favorite ride, by far, for the past six seasons and counting.

* age (general or specific)

44

* occupation

transportation planner

* favorite bike

Rivendell Road - have two of 'em now and nothing else has ever come close for the way I ride.

* what's in your stable?

Two Rivendell Road standards, one bought new in '97, one bought used last summer. A Rambouillet. A Lemond Poprad cross bike. A mid-80s Bianchi Limited set up as a fixed gear. And an old Bridgestone MB-1 rigid mtb.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?

About 47 mph on a long downhill in Lancaster County, PA

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?

Just ticked over the 4,000 mile mark after not riding at all for much of the spring. Usually more like 5,000 - 6,000.

* image of yourself or your ride?

See below. It has an Aliante saddle, look pedals, and Dura Ace brake/shift levers these days, but otherwise is the same as shown. If you wanna see my mug, check here:

http://bessasandackerman.com/bob/raysachs/

* make up and answer at least one additional question.

Does slow and steady win the race? Absolutely never, but it seems to be the way I end up riding anyway.

* and, something fun.

Riding the fixed gear. Never fails to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*neither am i, but*

here ya go


----------



## *rt* (Feb 3, 2004)

*ahhh....i get it.*



innergel said:


> I should have specified ex-girlfriends  I'm not that busy.




rt


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

*I really wanna know*

real name: JP
handle: initials + riding + date I was born (JPRider already taken)
signature: at a circuit race in PA with a massive climb in it, a local pro DH guy (who was a tool at the time) entered in our class, and upon passing him up the climb, I asked him that question, and then pedaled my rear off
avatar: classic shot of my old college roommate, probably taken the night before a ride during a "carbo-loading" session
age: racing age is 25 this year
occupation: engineer at the Coors Brewing Company
favorite bike: Coppi KT2
stable contents: 03 KT2 (road racing bike); 99 Specialized Allez Comp (TT setup now); 99 Schwinn Homegrown (XC rig); 98 Raleigh M60 (DS hoopdie ride); 81 Austro-Daimler/Puch (single-speed/commuter deal)
top speed: 55 at Harriman State Park (NY) in ohhh 2001
miles on road last year: 3000...feeble, but got good results and was enjoying it mucho
image of self: i'll try and post one below
Q&A: Who do I want to win the 04 Tour? Tyler.
something fun: a picture of Derek *lighting his bike on fire *  after a TTT but before a road race at conference (college) championships 2 years ago.

Self Image 1: http://www.dac.neu.edu/bike/picz/2002-road/UConn/imagepages/image4.htm
Self Image 2: http://www.printroom.com/ViewGaller...erid=ap9Cycling&gallery_id=27634&image_id=154
*Bike on fire*: http://www.dac.neu.edu/bike/picz/2002-road/EasternsFun/imagepages/image1.htm


----------



## msylvan (Feb 9, 2004)

*Alrighty then...*

Hello All,

My real name rhymes with bike.
My handle is my first initial and last name
What's an avatar?
Age: Between 35 and 40, with occasional forays into adolescence and scenility.
Job: Miserable software salesman
Favorite Bike: My Custom Strong Ti that I just ordered after selling my Custom Strong Foco.
Fastest Speed: 65mph down a big-a$$ hill near my house on a regular basis. Speed limit is 40. You should see the drivers faces when I pass them. Priceless (until the bottom anyway).
MIles? I don't believe in computers, so have no idea.
No image of me or my ride, but check out www.strongframes.com for an idea of what my bike will look like in brushed titanium.
Am I fast? Is 20mph fast?
Something fun? My nickname is, "do we have (rhymes with bike)"?


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

*Thank you kindly!*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> here ya go


A hearty "Thank You!" for your work on this little image. As well, for all your efforts for the CX racing scene in your local area. If I ever find myself down in Memphis, TN, I will be sure to participate in one of your races! 
Long live CX!


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

*Who am I?*

* real name, if you like
Kathy

* explanation of your handle
I won a new '00 Ventana El Fuego mtb frame in a drawing at an MTBR gathering in AZ in 2001. It was even my size.

* explanation of your avatar
What avatar?

* age (general or specific)
40-something

* occupation
Semiconductor process engineer. Was once told, "Oh, that's a real conversation-stopper." It was.

* favorite bike
You've heard the song, "love the one you're with."

* what's in your stable?
'01 Litespeed Tuscany/Ultegra triple
'00 Titus RacerX/Sid XC
'00 Ventana El Fuego/White Bros. SC70 UL
'03 IronHorse Hollowpoint/Fox Talas
'01 Haro 2.0 BMX cruiser
'96 Fisher Montare hardtail/commuter
Empty space for a loaded touring bike

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
>55 mph, on a tandem going south downhill on Rt 61 into Litchfield, CT. It's good to trust your captain. I've forgotten exactly when, but it had to be before 1998.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Only about 1800. It was not a good year due to an injury and bad weather.

* image of yourself or your ride?

















* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Q: What was your favorite road bike trip?
A: Four weeks touring in New Zealand.

* and, something fun.

What to do with the fork you cracked when driving into the garage with the bike on the roof:











And a website that is just piss-your-pants funny:
Research on Marshmallow Peeps 

Kathy ;^)


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

[recommended format-




Biochemist/emzymologist
5200
paragon,5200,waiting on a 5900 and a mongusta(comuter)
56mph NC
6500miles in 2003


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*Start the conversation...*

I have been told the same thing about my field: Radiation effects in semiconductors.

Chat me up sometime. I've worked with Semi. process engineers often. 

>* occupation
> Semiconductor process engineer. Was once told, "Oh, that's a real >conversation-stopper." It was.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*Me Too!!*

Name : Terry Anderson
Handle : Brand of road frames I've alinged myself over the past 20 years (currently riding Tommasini #6, 7, and 8)
Avatar : Tommasini logo
Age: Born in 59
Occupation : Safety Manager
Favorite bike : My latest two frames - both are Tommasini Carbon and XLR8R alu (Carbo Light) - nothing I've had before comes close
Rides : 2 Carbo lights - #8 is set up with ultimate carbon equipment at 13.5 lbs and #7 is my everyday bike at 15.5 - both Record. #6 is a winter bike with hand-me-down record. 2004 Giant mtb w/skareb being built up now - 19 lbs even is the target for 2grand (team discount....)
Top speed : 50 something down Trail Ridge Road in Estes park while warming up the day before a flat Denver crit. Then 50 something several times behind semi trucks with 2 and 3 others. All before speedometers were around.....
Miles : Usually 10K miles back when I raced seriously (2 time state champ and nationals participant) - now with kids in soccer and baseball all I can find to do in a sane way is about 3 K miles - and most of my competing is during the local group ride and only a handfull of races as a vet.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*I ride therefore I think....*

* real name, if you like
Philippe

* age (general or specific)
37

* occupation
international civil servant... or "spy" according to my 7yr old!

* favorite bike
must I choose? I think not!

* what's in your stable?
Carrera Hercules (Race Bike #1)
Litespeed Classic (Race Bike #2)
Peugeot Brain TT rig
Gitane Cyclocross (2001)
Bremelli Cyclocross (2003)
Wicked Fat Chance MTB
Bike Friday
Cavallo Marino Fixed gear
a few odd frames laying about...

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
97kms/hr coming down the South side of the Ventoux

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
~18 000 kms

* image of yourself or your ride?

Here are two pics of me with (I'm on the left) and without team kit...
__________________


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*My answers --*

* real name, if you like -- Mark Stichel

* explanation of your handle -- it's obvious

* explanation of your avatar -- I don't have one yet

* age (general or specific) -- 45 (at least that what my driver's license says -- when it comes to bike-related stuff, my family says that I am in my second childhood)

* occupation -- lawyer (business litigation)

* favorite bike -- Trek 5200

* what's in your stable? -- Trek 5200, Trek 7300 (don't laugh, this is the bike that got me into cycling 4 years ago -- now it just collects cobwebs in the garage). I am thinking about buying a cyclocross bike (something for snow and ice and commuting)

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? -- (1) Fastest recorded speed -- 48 mph, descending into Monkton, Maryland; (2) Fastest speed according to feel -- descending on the ocean side of the hill just north of the Golden Gate Bridge in Marin County (I was on a rented bike without a computer)

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 4,000+

* image of yourself or your ride?

I am not good at posting pictures, but here are links to two pictures taken of me in Florida this past weekend (February 7) during the Celebrate Florida Century. I didn't think that this hill was a big deal, but I guess it is for Floridians. 

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts...hoto=05XX000E090165&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts...=05XX000E090167&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1&d=0


* make up and answer at least one additional question.

Why did I wait until the age of 41 to start riding (excluding riding in my childhood and teenage years)? I guess I went to college and got stupid. 


* and, something fun.[/QUOTE]

Some favorite quotes, none directly bike related:

The acorn doesn't fall far from the tree (something to say to your children when they are critical of or embarrassed by you)

The life of the law has not been logic; it has been experience (Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr., The Common Law (1880))

Fatti Maschii; Parole Femine (Maryland's politically incorrect motto -- Manly deeds, womanly words)

I don't want your best effort, I want it done right (something that my mentor, the judge for whom I clerked said, or more precisely exclaimed in a menacing tone, when I said that I had done my best)

In marriage, disaster is inevitable (something that the priest said during the sermon at our wedding; my wife and I probably are the only people who can remember anything from a wedding sermon -- we have repeated it many times when things seemed like they were a disaster and had a good laugh)


----------



## AFrizzledFry (Oct 3, 2002)

*I am Sam I am*

* real name, if you like
I like. Thomas.

* explanation of your handle
Reference to my favorite band- PRIMUS. The name of their first studio album was Frizzle Fry.

* explanation of your avatar
My pee brain had to look that one up. I was confoosed. Still am.

* age (general or specific)
I'll be 21 in April...so, I'm twenty....

* occupation
Student at University of Texas at Austin and Marine Reservist. HOOK 'EM and OORAH!!!!

* favorite bike
Specialized Allez Comp (2003)

* what's in your stable?
Specialized Allez Comp (2003)
Specialized Stumpjumper Comp (2002)
Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (old beater bike for commuting around campus)
Soon to be a 2004 Bianchi Pista, methinks...

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
42 mph. On a flat sprint. With a nice tailwind, obviously. Oh, two months or so ago.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
5500ish.

* image of yourself or your ride?
Okay...race pics it is.

* make up and answer at least one additional question.

How's your training going, Thomas?
*&(^$ you, %$#%$^#! My knees have got the tendonitis. Bad. Haven't ridden in 22 days! Thanks for reminding me! Back to the doc tomorrow. *Punches himself in the face*

* and, something fun.

I'm planning on attacking the track this summer. Anyone got any tips, info, pointers, etc...? Bianchi Pista 2004 here I come!!!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Liar, Liar pants on fire (just joking)*



philippec said:


> *
> * occupation
> international civil servant... or "spy" according to my 7yr old!
> 
> ...


Glad to see that you have learned the difference between left and right.

I have two comments to make: Insofar as what your occupation is, it is amazing that your 7 year old and my wife think along the same lines. My wife swears that you are a secret agent of the French Ministry of Tourism or Ministry of Culture. Insofar as your fastest speed is concerned, I have the distinct recollection of your showing me your Polar heart rate monitor on the day after last year's Etape du Tour with a maximum speed of 103 km displayed.


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

*At the back of the pack...*

* explanation of your handle
Always spinning in the sweet spot

* explanation of your avatar
goes with the handle

* age (general or specific)
Aging, balding baby boomer

* occupation
Sales/product support

* favorite bike
I don't play favorites, but the Bianchi gets the most miles, by far. The mountain bikes are mainly used for short errands or weekend rides with the kids.

* what's in your stable?
2002 Bianchi Alloro w/Ultegra
mid-70s Colin Laing track bike
Diamondback road beater/rain bike
Stumpjumper mountain bike converted to single speed
Easton hardtail mountain bike
Santana tandem
A too-big Univega fixed gear road bike
I'd like to add a late 70s or early 80s Italian steel bike with a Nuovo or Super Record group, but in addition to the active stable, I've got a few odd project frames I'll probably never build up, so my wife thinks I need to thin the herd first.

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Late 1970s, during the Death Valley to Mount Whitney stage race, descending Townes Pass. The wife of another rider was following the lead group in her car, and she said her speedometer read 55mph and we were pulling away. A couple of other riders in our group actually sat up and dropped back out of fear.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
About 3600

* image of yourself or your ride?
Mommy's little monster

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
What's the stupidest thing you've done on your bike? Riding up to a rest stop on a group ride, I prepared to do my Roy Rogers dismount where I unclip, push off the pedals, and hop/slide off the back of the saddle, landing on both feet and catching the saddle in front of me. Unfortunately, I was wearing an old pair of tights that had stretched out a bit, and they snagged on the nose of the saddle as I slid off the back. I was suspended halfway off the saddle, hands off the bars and feet off the pedals, and collapsed in a heap in front of the stopped group. Uh, I meant to do that!

* and, something fun: "The bicycle is the noblest invention of mankind." —William Saroyan


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*B2*


Real Name - _*Bryan B*_
Explanation of your handle - _*B2 is actually B Squared. College name - I was a Construction Mgmt major and it was spin off from T-Square*_
Explanation of your avatar - _*No Explanation. It will change several times over just like my desktop*_
Age - _*46, but I'm starting to get to the point where I'm not sure anymore when someone asks*_
Occupation - _*Project Manager for Commercial Contractor*_
Favorite Bike - _*Colnago C40*_
What's in your stable - _*C40, Litespeed Obed, Bontrager Race (SS) & Kogswell D58*_
Fastest speed on a road bike? Where? When? - _*57.4mph, Carson Pass, Deathride 2003*_
How many miles on the road last year? - _*Not exactly sure. Somewhere between 2.5K and 3.5K?*_
Image of yourself or your ride


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

*Dang...Nice stable.*

That is all. I have a special affinity for Chicagoans having spent a fair amount of my formative years there myself. 

PZQ


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

MarkS said:
 

> Glad to see that you have learned the difference between left and right.
> 
> I have two comments to make: Insofar as what your occupation is, it is amazing that your 7 year old and my wife think along the same lines. My wife swears that you are a secret agent of the French Ministry of Tourism or Ministry of Culture. Insofar as your fastest speed is concerned, I have the distinct recollection of your showing me your Polar heart rate monitor on the day after last year's Etape du Tour with a maximum speed of 103 km displayed.


Ah yes... 103 kms/hr -- good memory Mark! -- better than mine in any case. That was recorded coming off the Soudet on Indurain's wheel, now there's a story for my Grandkids one day!

A+
Philippe


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 19, 2002)

* real name, if you like

Yeah, right

* explanation of your handle

4 kids (two sets of twins--girls (8) and boys (2-1/2). And a wife with whom I am still madly in love. Who's got time to ride?

* explanation of your avatar

Covered in an earlier thread...nailed three squirrels during rides in one year. What can I say? It's a gift.

* age (general or specific)

46

* occupation

Management consultant

* favorite bike

The ones my kids are riding

* what's in your stable?

Calfee, Paletti road frame converted to fixed gear, first generation Klein Mt. Bike (rigid) that still sees dirt, 2 16" pink barbie Schwinn's (waiting color makeovers for my boys in a couple of years), 2 20" K2 geared hardtails that the girls are riding now, 2 scooters (friggin' death traps), 2 Radio Flyer tricycles for the boys, and a Concept 2 rower for those days I can't ride (which is most of the time).

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?

Routinely hit 47 descending Highway 9 south of Saratoga, CA back in the day. Fully spun out in a 53x13. Probably faster on several occasions but wasn't looking at the speedo; my old Avocet didn't have a max speed function. Can hit 45 on the same stretch of road just by holding on and being fat. Don't have the power or leg speed any more but have a bit more potential energy on my side now.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?

Probably 2000, not enough. See explanation of my handle for excuse.

* image of yourself or your ride?

"He's pretty fast for a fat guy"

* make up and answer at least one additional question.

Are we there yet? How 'bout now? How 'bout now? How 'bout now? How 'bout now?

* and, something fun

See explanation of handle (above).


----------



## BowWow (Jan 30, 2004)

Ooooooohhhhh, yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!

I, former AZ resident and denizen of the desert, now aimlessly roam the frozen wastes north of the 49th, aching to the core of my rotting bones for The Valley of the Sun... Gimme a Racer-X in the White Tanks, drop me on a CR250 onto the Back 9 of the Wigwam Golf and Country Club, feed me to the carp in Encanto Park, wipe your feet on me stretched out in the lobby of the Biltmore...

The aquaduct across the Agua Fria just south of Indian School was the coolest way to cool off - catching lizard's tails on the eucalyptus in the back yard, swimming across the valley by jumping fences from pool to back-yard pool - falling into a nice patch of cholla, silky smooth except for the pointy bits...

125 degree heat prostration, listening to the F1 cars winding it up downtown - the most unearthly shreak to ever gel my innards - cutting a circle out of a piece of plywood to do "just a bit" of skimboarding on the irrigation in the park, model rockets launching scorpions into lost-in-space, valley fever nearly killing my old man, tubing with the bass turds down the Salt (long before the shuttlers took over  and the orange groves stretched from the mormon temple to the Superstitions...), hitting 60mph in a speedboat on Lake Pleasant, riding my stingray 2-speed from Maryvale to Scottsdale and back in the dead of summer, bonked out of my mind before I ever knew what bonking was...

Ahhhhhh, you da man!


----------



## PT (Mar 8, 2002)

*I am...*

* real name, if you like

Peter Thorsness

* explanation of your handle

self-explanatory

* explanation of your avatar

I like the idea of an all-purpose bike and considering this one has a scabbard for a saber, what could be a better example?

* age (general or specific)

43

* occupation

Genetics research/prof

* favorite bike

Seven Muse Cyclocross

* what's in your stable?

Seven Muse, Moots YBB, Bridgestone MB1 (as a single), Cannondale mountain tandem, Specialized Hard Rock (commuter)

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?

Last year, I-80 off the Lincoln Head Summit, 56 mph
All time (1981), A highway headed out of Estes Par, ~61 mph (I beat the kid with the Pacermate 2000 that read 59 mph)

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?

~5200

* image of yourself or your ride?



* make up and answer at least one additional question.

Who's your cycling hero? Anyone who rode to work today in my town (-15 F at 8 AM).

* and, something fun.


----------



## stratoshark (Feb 2, 2004)

* real name, if you like
Ron

* explanation of your handle
I'm tall (6'4") and ride a Landshark road bike

* explanation of your avatar
pic of my Landshark seat tube/stay junction

* age (general or specific)
46

* occupation
accountant

* favorite bike
love my 'shark, but would love a Pinarello Prince in blue - pure Italian style

* what's in your stable?
Landshark road, Campy 10 speed with Dura Ace crank
Trek 6700 mtb with disc brakes
Marinoni (first real race bike-1989) fixed gear/single speed
Torpado with 1989-era Campy friction 7 speed on the trainer

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
53mph, Herron Road, 2003 - possibly exceeded this in prior years on the Blue Ridge Parkway, but I can't recall the exact speed

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Embarassed to say, but I haven't added it up - last year was not a good year for me. In 2002, I rode 4600+.

* image of yourself or your ride?
I think it will appear below. If so, that's me on the day I picked up my Landshark. Fork was not yet cut, hence the spacer stack. It rides so well. Not superlight, but it is stiff and comfortable. And looks good in the sun. 

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Ron, at your height, why cycling? Because basketball killed my knees and ankles. Cycling has restored them.

* and, something fun.[/QUOTE]
Being an accountant, I naturally don't understand this one.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

* real name, if you like
Francis Cebedo

* explanation of your handle
francois - it was my handle 5 years ago in mtbr until everyone forgot my real name. I'm resurrecting it since it's a classic, like these sites... the more things change, the more they stay the same

* explanation of your avatar
That's Sheen the Ultralord from Jimmy Neutron. My 3 year old son and I crack up whenever Sheen opens his mouth since he's a neurotic-obsessive personality.

* age (general or specific)
38 and still tapping the cycling fountain of youth.

* occupation
founder of mtbr, roadbikereview and consumerreview.com. Now my job is to make sure these sites make sense and other people like Gregg do the work so I can ride.

* favorite bike
<a href="https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/franc_colnago(1).jpg">Colnago CT1</a> - It makes me a better person. It, it completes me.

* what's in your stable?
<a href="https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/franc_colnago(1).jpg">Colnago CT1</a>- it replaced a Trek 5500 and Litespeed Tuscany. It helps me pretend that I can descend
<a href="https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/P2090066.jpg">Retrotec Singlespeed - i go to the coffee shop in style!
<a href="https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/steelman(6).jpg">Steelman Singlespeed</a> - i was not getting any better until I bought this bike 3 years ago. Every trail is new and it's dusted off the cobwebs from my body
<a href="https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/5spot(11).jpg">Turner 5-spot</a> - stock market's up. it's time to play!

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
I've gone 50 mph on a mountain bike... Mission Peak fire road.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Since I have a 3 year old and 1 year old. Last year was roadbike year taking up 70%... 5000 miles

* image of yourself or your ride?
<img src="https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/franc_colnago(1).jpg">


* make up and answer at least one additional question and, something fun.
Claim to fame - I started roadbikereview with zero knowledge about road biking. It was with the understanding that the true wisdom comes from the site visitors and regulars
Crystal Ball - When I'm 50, I'll go on group rides with my kids and they'll kick my ass. When I'm 100 I'll still be riding into the sunset!

francois


----------



## big Kat (Feb 5, 2004)

*big Kat*

1. Dwyane Spence
2. Nick name I picked up on my recruiting trip to Concordia University in Montreal. I guess I was a pretty good athlete when I was playing football.
3. That is what I look like during the winter months up here in t-dot
4. 29
5. Customer Service Rep.
6. Any Canadian custom road bike (True North, Marinoni, Guru)
7. I currently have a True North Custom road right now with Campy Centaur & Veleco mix with Bontrager Stem and bar. Aswell, I have XL Santa Cruz Heckler with Sram X.7 drivertrain with a mix of Shimano XT and Deore to fill up the rest of the parts
8. Don't know didn't have a computer last year on the bike
9. Not many, getting preped for my wedding, busy year very little time to think

I am a really big boy as you can tell from my bike pics. I'm 6'3 350lbs+ (again not much riding last year) but I have been cycling for over 15 yrs. Mostly mountian biking until a few years ago and now I really enjoy hitting the road with my friends. I am not what you would call typical cyclist but how cares.


----------



## preacher (Aug 9, 2002)

*Ride Hard For The End Is Near*

* real name--Warren

* explanation of your handle--see avatar

* explanation of your avatar--see occupation

* age--36

* occupation--see handle

* favorite bike--any bike without a flat

* fastest speed-- About 50, N. GA.

*Stable--Andy Gilmour, Pinarello Opera, Marin MTB

* miles-- 7k--half on a trainer 

* Why did the chicken cross the road? Because God commanded "thou shalt not cross the road!"

*Photo--the next Lance Armstrong, my son Seth.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here we go again*

Eric- one of the Minneapolis crew

filtersweep is a music production technique or sweeping a high or low pass filter- I do music production as a semi-professional hobby (meaning I can't quit my day job)

Avatar... not yet

I'm 35 (already?!)

I work in health care administration... we'll leave it at that

bike- a Look KG281- nothing else I have is worth mentioning at this point

fastest speed? In the midwest I'll be laughed right out of here- no comment

Miles? 4000 last year- give or take


Here's a blurry picture...


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Sean Wai- Look behind you! Its buffedupboy*

* real name, if you like
Sean Wai Kar Thai

* explanation of your handle
My sister coined it because of my obsessive compulsive behaviour to go to the gym.

* explanation of your avatar
None

* age (general or specific)
28

* occupation
Architect

* favorite bike
The one that I don't own yet. Airborne Zeppelin or Colnago Master X Light, Record, Mavic SSC SL

* what's in your stable?
GT Timber line, XTR, Mavic 517 XTR hubs for XC
Cannondale Cadd 4, Mix group of Mirage and 105 for training
Bridgestone RB-2 LX Sports, for commuting
Schwinn Fastback Comp, Ultegra, for racing

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
82km/h on the flat (slightly downhill), sprinting like mad in Singapore on a Sunday road ride with 10 or so other guys trying to catch some National Rider.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
15000km

* image of yourself or your ride?
None yet.


----------



## roleur (Feb 15, 2004)

*my, myself, and whatnot*

recommended format-

* real name, if you like
Steve (and I like it well enough).
* explanation of your handle
I'm useful but expendable. And, I like to ride the flats, the rollers, and the rough stuff, preferably in the wind, rain, and cold. 
* explanation of your avatar
Haven't gotten around to uploading one yet...
* age (general or specific)
Physically, 32. Mentally, 17.
* occupation
Techno-slave, jack of all trades.
* favorite bike
My fixie (an 80s Casati w/'bullhorns)
* what's in your stable?
Fixed Casati, lugged Trek commuter, Trek Clyde tweaked into a beach cruiser, Raleigh Twenty, '90 Stumpjumper now SS, Cannondale R400 turned singlespeed cafe bike, Nameless MTB (I'm pretty sure it's a low-end Fisher) to tow the trailer.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
56 mph, coming down from the Blue Ridge near Charlottesville, VA. 4-5 years ago.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Nearly 8000, but that includes a lot of commuting.
* image of yourself or your ride?
Nah, I'm the photographer, not the subject.


----------



## Matno (Jan 19, 2002)

* real name, if you like: Matt Green, if you like.
* explanation of your handle: Story goes, my dad said "NO!" to me so much as a child, it just got added to my name.
* explanation of your avatar: Okay, I'll admit that isn't really my body. But it is my face...
* age: 30.
* occupation: Med student with a JD
* favorite bike: Don't own it yet, but whichever bike I get the best deal on is usually my favorite (Someday I'll own a titanium or full carbon frame, BUT my favorite bike will probably always be my mountain bike. Not that I don't love road riding, but it lacks the sheer exhiliration of long, steep, winding singletrack). 
* what's in your stable? Cannondale CAAD4 custom build, K2 Proflex 5000, Cheapo Caloi single speed MTB
* fastest speed on a road bike? 49mph (also did the same speed on my MTB once). But last summer when I went 42 on my C'dale with 35 lb panniers FELT like the fastest. Coming down from the continental divide at the Idaho/Montana border. Tried to get down onto my aerobars but the shimmy was too intimidating!
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? About 1500. (Which is about 3500 too few...)
* image of yourself or your ride? 
* make up and answer at least one additional question: Do you think you could win races on the pro circuit? Ha! RIIIIGHT....
* and, something fun: Did you hear the one about the old pirate with a steering wheel in his pants? He walks into a bar and the bartender says: "Hey, did you know there's a steering wheel in your pants?" To which the pirate replies: "Aye. It drives me nuts!"


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

*Me*

* real name, if you like: Some call me God, but on my I.D. it says "Jose Ignacio Herrero"
* explanation of your handle: Uff, had that for ages. when i used to program C i always wanted to program a mailbomber. One i found on the internet was called "Kaboom", i liked the name and kept it.
* explanation of your avatar: That is the Bisexual Flag. Not known by many, but we still have one. I'll probably put that on my bike. Bi and PROUD!
* age (general or specific): 17
* occupation: Student (or so they tell me)
* favorite bike: My 1990 trek...
* what's in your stable? 1990 trek 2000 upgraded to Ksyrium Elites and ultegra.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? A year ago down a hill around here. 74 km/h. That translates to about 44mph
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? many less that i wish...
* image of yourself or your ride? dont have one (yet)
* make up and answer at least one additional question. Anything you would like to say to the smoking cyclists like you? Smoke less, but dont give it up (so long as u are still fast on the hills).
* and, something fun. (from beavis and butthead do america I AM CORNHOLIO!!!! I NEED TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE!! BUNGHOLIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Checking in from the Bleachers...*

Wrigley Roadie/aka: Wrigley Wiseguy at bicycling.com
- currently co-habitating at the corner of Sheffield and Waveland in Chitown, and no, that doesn't mean Murphy's Bleachers bar, although in the summer I DO have my mail forwarded there.
- 28-year-old authority on minute sports trivia and impending casualty of March Madness. I also surf online bike merchandise sites full-time.
- Favorite bike? The one in the window.
- Currently drive a Litespeed Hyperion (alum) and a Canny Bad Boy for commutes.
- NASA and DARPA asked that I not reveal my fastest speed on a road bike, per chance the Iranians attempt to acquire the technology.
- 6,000 ass-numbing Chitown miles last year.
- Why, yes, that IS a frame pump in my pocket.


----------



## 7eap4a (Sep 4, 2003)

*who who*

*Name: - nah. I like annonimity
*Handle: Serial number of my oldest bike
*Avatar: Guy on a bike...
*Age: 42
*Occ: Manager of mfg. firm. I can't make decisions for me, so I manage people.
*Fav. ride: Seven -period.
*In stable: Seven Axiom, Fuji Team, Cannondale hy.
*Fastest: Around 45. After that I lose my nerve, and recall I have a family to feed.
*Miles: 3492 last year outside. Trainer miles aren't real.
*Image of self: I guess just me - on a bike.
*Q&A: If you could ride anywhere? Scotland. It's so beautiful.
*Fun: If you tally your miles, how far around the world have you gone?


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

*Radiation effects?*



HAL9000 said:


> I have been told the same thing about my field: Radiation effects in semiconductors.


Are you working on government or satelite stuff?

I suppost my bike habit by developing next-gen in silicon-germanium HBT's.

Kathy


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*that's me!*

* real name: Freek Faro
* explanation of your handle: my car is a Volvo 850 T5R
* explanation of your avatar: image from the Thai picture 'Tears of a black tiger', I just like the thoughtfulness and the colours in this one, and, my wife is Thai
* age: 51
* occupation: interim-manager, projectmanager, consultant
* favorite bike: Dave Lloyd 753 OS
* what's in your stable: Dave Lloyd 753 OS, Dave Lloyd Deda Zero Uno, Brands SLX (90% Superbe Pro), Gazelle AB 531 (steel is real!)
* fastest speed on a road bike: 82 kph, descending Mont Ventoux 1999
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year: only some 500 km, due to injury
* make up and answer at least one additional question: would you miss cycling when not able to for a longer period of time? In my case: yes, yes, yes!!
* the pic is from my first racing year, long ago: pure nostalgia!


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*I'm a bit of a hired gun...*

I have worked with your typical CMOS, biCMOS, bipolar... as well as SOS. I am familiar w/ SiGe and GaAs but most satellite Mfgrs/ Integraters start with less esoteric more common CMOS & the like based I.C.s. Off the shelf parts for initial cost containment, SiGe, SOS & or GaAs if available for critical must have functions.

I /we have "worked" with foundries to tweak their process for better ionizing radiation response (i.e. gate oxide, field oxide...) or SEL/SEU response for that matter. 

All of the stuff I have worked with has or will go into some satellite, high altitude or deep space craft. So indirectly I have worked for gov. projects and directly on vairous satellites. I have parts on the current Mars rovers.

If you have an I.C. you want to fly, I'll see what it takes to kill it(with some form of radiation). Then I give you a detailed report on the gorey death. How I used knifes, guns or piano wire or some combination thereof.


----------



## yeah right (Mar 13, 2002)

*Finally getting around to this...*

* real name, if you like
Alan Klug

* explanation of your handle
I'm pretty sarcastic, plus a fair amount of bs floats around here. I first used it when someone was using the gallery to sell a Caad 4 with cenataur for $3k.

* explanation of your avatar
none yet

* age (general or specific)
23

* occupation
Masters Student-Aeronautics and Astronautics

* favorite bike
Waterford 2200

* what's in your stable?
The Waterford (DA)
Cannondale Caad 7 R1000 (Ultegra)
Cannondale Caad 4 Aero TT Bike (Ultegra/DA mix)
klugdesign Track (DA Track) I made it.
Tsunami Road built as ss

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Often in low to mid 50's

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
3+k

* image of yourself or your ride?
Hopefully shows up below. Finishing tt this weekend at UC Davis race.

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Who is faster, me or dad? Answer: Dad

* and, something fun. I've started making bike frames for fun.


----------



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

*Who I am*

real name: Chris

my handle: I like gadgets, so my riding partner dubbed me Inspector Gadget, to replace my old handle, Grand Pooh Bear, which stemmed from obvious unhealthy obsessions with a silly ol' bear all stuffed with fluff. (sorry, but I rest my case)

my avatar: do not have one

age: 31

occupation: teacher

favorite bike: I have only owned one REAL road bike, my '98 Trek 420. I am getting a 5200 in about a month, so I guess that will have to suffice.

What's in my stable? see above answer

Fastest speed: 54 mph down Bridgetown Road in Narragansett/South Kingstown, RI. I was drafting a full sized Dodge truck and closing in. Can we say educated idiot, boys and girls? Good! I knew you could.

Miles last season: 2500-my best season in my 6 years riding, thanks to my recently recruited, now obsessed riding partner Owmynads.


My own question: It's 3 am. What am I doing up at this hour? Rhetorical question.

Something for fun: I obtained a dead road bike this past December and decorated it with Xmas lights and installed it on my front lawn. The wheels and chain had white chaser lights to give the apppearance of motion. The frame is lit with blue and the seat and handlebar red. It will double as a July 4th, TdF decoration the whole month of July. My wife put her foot down when I said I wanted two more bikes and three santas to create a race on the front lawn. See the pic below, if it works.


----------



## Ahimsa (Feb 18, 2004)

I am Ahimsa. For those that don't know me...well....we'll get to the rest of it as we go along.


Cheers!

A.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Hey GT,*

You don't happen to have a, errr, ummm legal copy of that South Park episode with Lance do you? I'd gladly pay you Tuesday for that hamburger today.

BT

Let me know
[email protected]


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

~ Real name: Art Smith
~ handle is obvious.
~ Age: 42
~ Occupation: none.
~ What's in stable?: see signature.
~ Fastest speed on road bike: around 60 mph, because the cars that were going 65-70 were _barely_ passing me.
~ Miles ridden last year: none during first half of year, (was divorce-ing & had to sell my bike  ); second half approx. 350 road/100 off-road. Typically ride 1500+ per year road miles/600+ off-road.
~ Fave bike: any well-thought out, well-proportioned titanium CX frame w. most recent Reynolds carbon CX fork; upper-end Campy group w. 13-26 10-speed cassette & FSA Carbon Pro Elite Compact crankset (34-50); almost any Campy tubular wheelset.


----------



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

* real name, if you like
Nat

* explanation of your handle
Every time I tried to come up with a handle it just seemed silly, and reminded me of the '70's when CB radios were in vogue.

* explanation of your avatar
n/a. I'm not sure I understand the purpose.

* age (general or specific)
36

* occupation
podiatric surgeon

* favorite bike
light, quiet, nimble, and makes me feel strong, fluid, and graceful.

* what's in your stable?
Santa Cruz Blur, Titus Quasimoto, Douglas Precision Ti, Haro beater

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
My fastest speed on a bike was actually on a mountain bike with slicks. I hit 62 on a steep, straightaway in the mountains outside of Boulder, CO.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
It's on my computer, but I don't pay enough attention to data to remember. Mostly I ride just for the pleasure of it.

* image of yourself or your ride?
None on this new harddrive. Maybe later?

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
What new passion have you found? Snowboarding!

* and, something fun.
Hmmmmm...


----------



## m1k (Jun 27, 2003)

*This is Who*

* real name, if you like
Mike Mullaney

* explanation of your handle
Mike has 1 kidney (now)

* explanation of your avatar
Image of kidney donation - thus the handle. I donated exactly one year ago today to my life long friend. We both are doing great.

* age (general or specific)
38

* occupation
Airport Management

* favorite bike
Have not been doing this long enough to have a true answer. My current ride is nice

* what's in your stable?
Road - Lemond BA MTB - Trek and about a half dozen or so tri-cycles, and various no name kids bikes

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
49 mph., Ohio, late summer last year. But then came a 90 degree turn that I only remembered as 30-45 degrees. Hit the brakes, lock up the rear and still hit the guard rail - Thus my backup handle is SUPERMAN.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
Not enough to mention

* image of yourself or your ride?


* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Q) Who are bigger equipment geeks - roadies or tri guys. A) roadies 

* and, something fun.
Knowing that you have saved a life


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

*You're no Superman*

*You're a HERO!*
Way to go man. That is one brave and profound gesture on your part. Your friend should consider himself/herself? one lucky person to have a friend like you!

Now keep your eyes on the road and maybe slow down a little  We need to keep people like you around


----------



## m1k (Jun 27, 2003)

*you can be one too.*

Thanks

You can be a hero somday as well.

Make sure you have filled out your organ donor card. www.shareyourlife.com


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

* real name - dustin barrientes

* explanation of your handle - my baby, On-One Inbred

* explanation of your avatar - Texas 4000 shirts. there should be a thread on it. help us out, man 

* age - 22

* occupation - student at U of Texas
* favorite bike - mine
* what's in your stable? - On-One Inbred, Evil Imperial, Terrible One Barcode, Trek 1500

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - 40mph, road here in town, a few years ago.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - 0

* image of yourself or your ride? - none yet

* what are you doing this summer? - riding from Austin to Alaska raising money, with proceeds going to the American Cancer Society. hopefully stop at Whistler on the way back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

BowWow said:


> * real name, if you like - Steve Gilchrist
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I grew up in Fort McLeod, and have the same last name.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

* real name, if you like

Jim Gilchrist

* explanation of your handle

Toomanybikes - pretty obvious - according to my wife and kids!

* explanation of your avatar
None - yet

* age (general or specific)
43 - 44 this year

* occupation
CA, CPA and Bankruptcy Trustee

* favorite bike
Right now my ZeroUno steel with Chorus 10.

* what's in your stable?
Best ones are the Cramerotti ZeroUno with Chorus 10
DerekBailey custom 753 with Record 10
Rocky Mountain Rail "cross bike with a mix of stuff on it
Trek Hardtail MTB

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Last summer , over 60 MPH coming down the west side of the Rogers Pass into Revelstoke - CRAP!!!!
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
somewhere around 5000
* image of yourself or your ride?
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
* and, something fun.

Any Day well lived was on a Bike!!!


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Who I am*

1)Randy
2)I ride a K2 Mod 5.0
3)me as a cartoon
4)33
5)Telephone man
6)This is my first road bike, so I guess the K2 as far as road bikes go. Scalpel as far as MTB
7)K2 Mod 5.0, Scalpel 2000
8)42mph
9)0, just made the switch to road bikes. Totally enjoying it and don't feel the least bit gay!
10)one word-FAST
11)why did you start riding a road bike? I got tired of driving somewhere to ride my mountain bike
12)something fun-riding the blue ridge parkway


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Introducing myself*

1) Doug Gangi
2) My handle is simple and boring - first initial, last name
3) I don't have an avatar yet. I have an avatar on MTBR but it is one of the photos of me racing my MTB (probably not appropriate here).
4) I am 34
5) My occupation is partner in a software consulting company
6) Favorite bike - I don't really have one, though I really like the looks of the Trek Madone. I am not a "bike as jewelry or art" kind of person - even though I appreciate "nice" bikes, I still see them as tools and don't drool over the expensive bikes.
7) I ride a Fuji Team (2003). I am also an MTB rider so I have a Trek 8000 hardtail and a Giant NRS Air full suspension (for the 24-Hour races)
8) My fastest speed on a road bike was 45 MPH. I just did this a few weeks ago on the AZ88 highway near Canyon Lake (also known as the "Tortilla Flats" ride). I probably could have gone faster but I backed off.
9) I just bought the Fuji (my first road bike) in October and I rode it 1000 miles in the 3 months of 2003 (Oct - Dec). I plan on riding 2000-3000 miles this year. My goal is a century ride once each month this year (in addition to other miles).
10) The photo I took of my Fuji when I first got her home is attached. I didn't even have the pedals installed yet.

Question - why do I ride?
Answer - freedom, to get away from it all

Question - which do I prefer - MTB or road?
Answer - depends on my mood.

Fun - my favorite beers are Mexican beers - ***** Modelo in particular.

Thx...Doug


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, it's been a couple of days since the last response, so I'll fill a little cyberspace.

OverStuffed is an old handle I had lying around. When I started using it, it was rarely taken, so I have the same name in several places for my sake, not yours. The picture just seemed to fit the name, if not myself.

I'm a 20-something warehouse grunt in the DC area. Not fulfilling work, but it fills the coffers, and keeps me in new bike parts well enough.

The bike parts are attached to three bikes: the favorit is the Bob Jackson lugged 753/Ultegra. A year of research and test rides was blown to hell when I saw it on sale. Mmmm. It looked so lonely sitting there, I could tell it wanted to be ridden every weekend, so I took it home with me. 

I commute on a Peugeot home-made fixed gear bike--black. Highlights include: One blue 600 crank, blue Raleigh fork, high-vis yellow fenders and world championship colors bar tape.

To satisfy my dirtier desires, I'm currently moving parts from a 99 GT Avalanche to a BP Stealth mountain frame. It's not as fast, so I don't ride it as much as the other two.

In the process of riding about 1,500 miles last year, my highest MEASURED speed was 41 mph. I don't care for the computer so I may have gone faster some other time.

I'll curse myself for this, but I've only crashed once this year. Of course, I haven't gone mountain biking yet. Why no computer? I'm not interested in anything except riding, and having flasahing numbers in front of me only proved a distraction. I use maps to figure out where I'll go, or where I've been, and to keep track of mileage.

Pictures when I get 'em. That will be my fun thing.

--Kevin


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

*Hmm. My turn.*

Well, it's been a couple of days since the last response, so I'll fill a little cyberspace.

OverStuffed is an old handle I had lying around. When I started using it, it was rarely taken, so I have the same name in several places for my sake, not yours. The picture just seemed to fit the name, if not myself.

I'm a 20-something warehouse grunt in the DC area. Not fulfilling work, but it fills the coffers, and keeps me in new bike parts well enough.

The bike parts are attached to three bikes: the favorit is the Bob Jackson lugged 753/Ultegra. A year of research and test rides was blown to hell when I saw it on sale. Mmmm. It looked so lonely sitting there, I could tell it wanted to be ridden every weekend, so I took it home with me. 

I commute on a Peugeot home-made fixed gear bike--black. Highlights include: One blue 600 crank, blue Raleigh fork, high-vis yellow fenders and world championship colors bar tape. (This used to be a geared bike when I bought it 7 years ago. It was my entry into the world of serious cycling, even if I had no serious equipment)

To satisfy my dirtier desires, I'm currently moving parts from a 99 GT Avalanche to a BP Stealth mountain frame. It's not as fast, so I don't ride it as much as the other two.

In the process of riding about 1,500 miles last year, my highest MEASURED speed was 41 mph. I don't care for the computer so I may have gone faster some other time.

I'll curse myself for this, but I've only crashed once this year. Of course, I haven't gone mountain biking yet. Why no computer? I'm not interested in anything except riding, and having flasahing numbers in front of me only proved a distraction. I use maps to figure out where I'll go, or where I've been, and to keep track of mileage.

Pictures when I get 'em. That will be my fun thing.

--Kevin


----------



## KRider (Jun 27, 2003)

*Not to sound out of line, but I have to agree with innergel*



*rt* said:


> *one* of your ex's?! wow. you're a busy man.
> 
> rt
> 
> ps - thanks



Nice

KRider


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

*Who:* Trevor McKenna
*Handle:* I used to have some other handle on MTBR but when I became a moderator I felt using my name would be better.
*Avitar:* Its my dog, he's the greatest. 
*Age:* 20 turning 21 in a few days time
*Occupation:* Student doing both a bachelor of commerce and bachelor of laws.
*Favorite bike:* Ellsworth Truth, Giant TCR Composite, Jerhico, IF
*Stable:* Just two bikes at the moment, 23.8Lbs 2004 Ellsworth Truth and 16.5Lbs 2004 Giant TCR Composite 1
*Stable:* I actually don't know what it was on the roadie bike but on my MTB it was 70Km off road.
*Miles:* In my first year of cycling, which was last year I did around 7000Km. 


I love riding my bike, I sometimes wish I could forget about everything and become number 1 or just ride bikes anyhow....

One day I hope to compete at a world level event.

Riders that inspire me: Tinker Juarez, Lance Armstrong, Alexandre Vinokourov, Alessandro Petacchi, Mario Cipollini......





























Cheers
Trevor!


----------



## certainfate (Jan 1, 1970)

* real name, if you like: Chad
* explanation of your handle: Words from a Mission of Burma Song... 
* explanation of your avatar: NA
* age (general or specific): 29.875
* occupation: Graphic Design/Artist
* favorite bike: Milano 3v built by Alberto Masi... I love it!
* what's in your stable? Milano 3v, Cramerotti Cross, Orbea Altec
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 50+ Northern NJ
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 5000
* image of yourself or your ride?
* make up and answer at least one additional question: Altec or Lobular? Altec...( This question has been unanswred for a week until this afternoon... team bike choice from Orbea, had a choice of Starship, Lobular, Altec... choose altec based on price) 
* and, something fun: Wheelies on my road bike...


----------



## 128 (Jan 1, 1970)

.....


----------



## 128 (Jan 1, 1970)

*"They call me:*

Tim!"

Handle is Rt.128/I95. NOT a great bike route. : ) A road we should close and race down. "Roadrunner Roadrunner!"

Guinness for strength!

40+mph w/gravity

About 2000m last year (April-October-ish-)

"Dedication


----------



## Koster (Mar 18, 2004)

*Sweden calling*

My first post to this forum

Greetings to you all !!!

real name, if you like

* explanation of your handle
Its an island in the westcoast of sweden. I used to date a girl from there and my buddies gave me the name
* explanation of your avatar
NA
* age (general or specific)
43
* occupation
Project Manager for US computer company in Sweden 
* favorite bike
Im planning on buying a Cannondale cyclocross next week so id have to go for that
* what's in your stable?
Alas I hold my head in shame and state: 
Crescent Kebne for commuting to work. Crescent roadbike old style
I am a newbie but my wife just agreed that i could have 4 bikes 
So im off shopping !!!!
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
35 mph on Vätternrundan last year( a 186 mile race roud the lake Vättern in sweden) Yes it is looooong
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
1200
* image of yourself or your ride?
Breaking the 10 hour limit on Vätternrundan (9:40 would be perfect!)
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
How come you started with this strange sport?
With a slight overweight and overworked I decided to change style.
Signes up for the "classics" in sweden and got hooked on biking. Started with winter biking (lowest temp = - 7 Farenheit = - 22 C)
The classics:
The events that have to be done in a calender year are:

55 miles of cross country skiing race called “Vasaloppet” http://www.vasaloppet.se
(we where 15 500 skiers that started at 8.00 on the 7:th of march. I finished  but with a lousy time 10:45 )

186 miles bicycling event called Vätternrundan (www.cyklavaettern.com) 
(Approx. 18 000 rider!)

2 miles of swimming in a river. 
Called the Vansbroswim. 

18 miles of cross country running in Lidingöloppet www.lidingoloppet.se 
The worlds larges X-country race and every year between 25,000 and 30,000 runners from 25–30 different countries take part.

* and, something fun.

Too early here After breakfast


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

*Another cell in the petri dish.....*

* real name, if you like
Dave Ford

* explanation of your handle
hmmmmmmmm

* explanation of your avatar
n/a

* age (general or specific)
38

* occupation
CNC machinist

* favorite bike
Araya R600 (first "real" bike, the start of a wonderful addiction)

* what's in your stable?
Rocky Mountain Element TO 
Cervelo Prodigy w/Campy Chorus/Centaur
Kona Hot

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
92 km/h (55 mp/h)
Collingwood, Ontario
1996 Canadian 1/2 Ironman 

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
road = approx 2000 kms (1300 miles)
trainer = approx 125 hours
mtb = approx 250 hours

* image of yourself or your ride?
n/a

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
MaryAnn or Ginger? 
Ginger baby. Oooh, behave!!!!!!!!

* and, something fun.
Try to remember your very first "real" ride, mountain and/or road. How many of you just forgot, albeit temporarily, about your problems of today?


----------



## Rob March (Jul 31, 2002)

*a return of sorts*

* real name - Rob March
* explanation of your handle - it's a mystery
* explanation of your avatar - doesn't exist yet
* age (general or specific) - 33
* occupation - civil engineer
* favorite bike - the one I'm riding
* what's in your stable? - 1992 Univega hybrid, 2003 Specialized Allez Elite
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - ~38 Mph on Hwy 150 in Ojai last year
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - not many
* image of yourself or your ride? - none yet
* make up and answer at least one additional question. - How do you feel? Sometimes I feel like my shadow's casting me.
* and, something fun. - I play way too many (not enough really) boardgames

I was riding quite alot starting in mid-2002, and joined a riding club (NOT a team). In the process of keeping up with the pack, I appeared to have bunged up my knees. After an orthopedist visit and an honestly horrible physical therapy experience, I basically stopped riding for months in the hope of rest being the cure all. This was because MRIs and X-rays showed no damage. This month, I tried a new orthopedist and a new PT office. After prodding by me (don't you love having to flicking self-diagnose?), I think I have found out the problem. I have really (really) flat feet, and the physical therapist thinks that custom orthodics will most likely solve all of the problems that I am having. Wish me luck! I've been dying to start riding again (especially as I started 2003 riding about 75 miles a week).


----------



## siguradam (Aug 28, 2003)

* real name - Adam A.
* explanation of your handle - I lived in Iceland for two years and learned the language. "Sigur" is a common prefix for both men and women's names that means "victory" in english. It's also a shout out to my favorite band Sigur Ros. 
* explanation of your avatar - doesn't exist yet
* age (general or specific) - 22
* occupation - microbiology undergrad
* favorite bike - my new Felt F50 I just ordered
* what's in your stable? - '92 Trek 1200 that I just upgraded with Ultegra/105. It's stiff and fast. '03 Trek 6500 mtn bike with LX/Deore
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - 61 mph coming down the south side of Big Mountain hear in the Wasatch Mtn Range (SLC). It was last summer. June I think.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - I didn't keep track. 1000?
* image of yourself or your ride? - coming soon
* make up and answer at least one additional question. - What are your cycling goals this year? Enter and do well in a few local races. 
* and, something fun. - <a href="http://www.ericdsnider.com">Eric D. Snider</a> my favorite local humor columnist.


----------



## QuadRing (Sep 2, 2003)

*i am me. me me, me me*

* real name - Mark Crandall
* explanation of your handle - nickname I received from friends upon witnessing my first road ride up a long hill after 12 years of not biking
* explanation of your avatar - doesn't exist yet
* age (general or specific) - 38
* occupation - electrical engineer
* favorite bike - my inexpensive mercier serpens - 853, carbon fork, ultegra all at a nice price
* what's in your stable? - the mercier, K2 mtn bike, a couple old steel road bikes for welding projects
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - 47 mph on 117 going from Boyds to Germantown last summer
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - 600, got off to slow start
* image of yourself or your ride? - middle aged white guy on a bike, who needs a picture
* make up and answer at least one additional question. - Why? Because I can.
* and, something fun. - Riding the local trails with the wife and my two boys.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

*Hah! I'm #200*

#200!! neiner neiner...


----------



## Gargamel (Feb 3, 2004)

*Me*

* real name, if you like3
Don
* explanation of your handle
The bad guy from The Smurfs, remember?
* explanation of your avatar
My what? 
* age (general or specific)
34
* occupation
Insurance drone 
* favorite bike
My old Peugeot with the fenders & Sturmey-Archer 5 speed
* what's in your stable?
Very small yard - no stable, but I do have a Peugeot Success (Canadain made True Temper frame with 9 speed STI, an older 12 speed Reynmolds framed Peugeot, a Diamondback voyager and a Rockhopper MTB (2000)
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
Can't remember 

* image of yourself or your ride?
Picture a guy who looks in shape, but isn't. That's an image of me.
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
What is the theme of "The Old Man & the Sea"?
Santiago was really Ernest. The legend, supposedly washed up, who was going out further than he had ever gone before.
* and, something fun.

__________________


----------



## hokeypokey3 (Jun 23, 2003)

*The real me...*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


-
*** Riding is about rhythm and flow.
It is the wind in your face and the challenge of hammering up a long hill. It is the reward at the top and the thrill of a high speed descent. Biking lets you come alive both in body and spirit. After awhile the bike disappears beneath you and you feel as if you are suspended in midair... Gary Klein


----------



## vo2 max (Apr 10, 2004)

real name, Kenny
* explanation of your handle-It's all about the lungs..baby
* explanation of your avatar- Working on that
* age 39
* occupation- Health Club owner
* favorite bike- C-50
* what's in your stable?-Giant hard tail,giant full dura-ace,giant team Once,full Record,Santa Cruz super lite
* fastest downhill-85k Gatineau hills- black
* how many miles on road- 5552
* image of yourself or your ride...bodybuilder/cyclist 
* make up and answer at least one additional question.Why is fitness so inportant to you.I't a way of life,strong body,strong mind


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*I am, and I sometimes think, therefore.*










I have some nice pics of my actual ride with wheels and all, but I have to get them up on the web...someday.

And that is why I am Cervelo-er.

Bought the SuperProdigy back in Feb and am trying to put more miles on it. Easier now the nights are shorter...

24 and live in San Diego for now.

Also have a Trek 970 painted red with slicks and rack for town use.

I'm a bit of a bike hoar -->> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=33177&postcount=27

Probably did about 2000 miles last year. I was in Seattle commuting from the U-District to DT Bellevue...about 40-45 miles per day for three months...then I moved to SD, had to sell the bike for money, and just am easing back into road riding again...trying desperately to get back into some semblance of shape.

Lease apartments to pay the bills...haven't found a way to use my English degree just yet.

And thinking of going to this year's Tour and staying on for the Vuelta.


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

* real name, Chris
* explanation of your handle: I'm a PR professional in the auto industry
* explanation of your avatar: There's only one King of Kings and Lord of Lords. 
* age (general or specific): 38 and failing.
* occupation: PR Executive, defender of freedom, all around nice guy
* favorite bike: My mighty Seven Axiom
* what's in your stable?: My mighty Seven Axiom (if I dumped any more money on other bikes my wife would leave me).
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?: flat road, flat out 35 mph, high 40's down hill -- I've never got to hit a mountain road.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 3000, but it was a partial season for me. Hope for a bunch more this year.
* make up and answer at least one additional question.: Why do I bother to argue conservative Christian views with so many who hate them? Keeps me sharp, builds my faith, educates me well on what others think and builds patience to last a life time. But to all of those who can't stand my views, in the end you'll see I was right.

A word of advice from someone who lives it everyday....don't trust a thing you read in the paper or see on TV. It's only gotten there becaue someone like me got it there. There isn't an original thought left within the media.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

Spirito said:


> haiku baby & co,
> 
> your questionin post above really make me feel somewhat shy and tentative to post as some who read such info about myself may feel intimidated or just plain jealous. i'll skip this round for this format and for the sake of brevity i have added the link below for the previous forum that encapsulates all the truths about me and can enlighten those who truly haven't heard of me yet.
> 
> ...



I CANT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!! in that post, the great, all-powerful Spirito made a spelling mistake!! how could you. Now that i know my god makes spelling mistakes, my life doesnt have a meaning anymore...

(Sex depraved gf instead of sex deprived)

i think i'll go slit my veins now.


----------



## t0adman (Jun 16, 2003)

*Been a long time, but I'm baaaack...*

real name: Todd Laughery
explanation of handle: when I was a wee chap the kids used to tease me by calling me toad. now I've embraced it and use it as a handle
avatar: I need to gets me one.
age: 31
occupation: technology education sales
favorite bike: mine (coveting another just drives me crazy)
in my stable: 2003 Lemond Zurich, 1984 Mercian all SuperRecord
fastest speed on a bike: 49 mph heading down a hill behind a tandem east of Renton, WA last year.
miles on the road on a road bike last year: I'm guessing around 1,300 (far too few)
what's the first to go and last to come back: my ability to climb hills (I'm not a small dude)

The image is me in the lead with my counsin in the monstrous slipstream behind me. I punch a hole in the air the size of a barn door. This was the first day of last year's Ride from Seattle to Vancouver BC and Party (RSVP).










I've been out of the RBR Forums loop for a while but I look forward to picking up where I left off.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Who I is.*

* real name, if you like: Mike O'Hara

* explanation of your handle: My friends all call me "RB". I used to race mtb's and would wear my Trek Rocket Boy jersey. Since I was doing so well, everyone would say "hey Rocket Boy!" etc... it stuck.

* explanation of your avatar: I'm a photo nut. My photo site is way outdated but I love to bring my camera with me when I ride.

* age (general or specific): 25

* occupation: Quality Control Inspector for an engineering firm that designs and manufactures bathrooms, showers and interiors for rail transit.

* favorite bike: Surly Instigator

* what's in your stable? :Surly Instigator, Kona Roast, 1990 Cannondale that I just got!

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?: 49mph coming down Mt.Hope in Oneida, NY back in 1996. Bearly able to stay on the pavement of this twisty steep long decent.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? I didn't start riding road until last weekend when I got my first road bike from a currier buddy of mine so..... NONE!

* image of yourself or your ride? A cool breeze flowing over ledges and around obstacles.

* make up and answer at least one additional question. I gots no time left! Gotta get back to work! I'll hit the forum tomorrow.
* and, something fun.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Todd,

Good to see you finally found a ride! I tried to sell you my Saeco C'Dale last year about this time...I think you did better going for the Zurich. I sometimes miss the C'Dale when I'm cranking up hills, but nothing beats a lightweight steel frame over the long haul.

Best of luck to you. If I'm every up in Seattle again I'll try to get ahold of you for some group rides...

Dan Williams


----------



## t0adman (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey Dan...glad to see you're on the boards. I remember coming to test ride that beautiful C'Dale. I loved it, but at the time I hadn't ridden in ages and I was a bit overweight and out of shape. The hammering from the stiffer frame would have killed me. I'm happy with the Zurich but still trying to get it tweaked just right for me. Had a professional bike fitting last winter during physical therapy (5th knee surgery) and have only been on one ride since. Feels good though. I'm guessing you got yourself a Cervelo? I've heard great things about those bikes. You like it?

Definitely look me up if you're every back in the 'hood. Love to ride the lake with ya.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Tough news on the knee op's. I'm thinking about going back in for another, but summer's here and I think I'll just have to put up with the popping for another 4-5 months. I hear you on the out of shape thing. I'm hoping to put some serious miles in this summer and finally get on top of being where I need to be...keep it at a maintenance level instead of always being behind.

And yes, the Cervelo is awesome. I finally got a bike that fits. I've been riding 60-63's because I have long legs, but have been too stretched out with their top tubes. Went with a 58 on the Cervelo and it's perfect, even with about a 3 inch drop from saddle to bars. I really like the ride. As I drop some pounds I'm sure it will get even better.

Anyway, it's 6 and I can get in a two hour ride before OLN coverage tonight.

See you round the boards.

DW


----------



## gildomilo (Jun 16, 2003)

* real name, if you like
Gilbert Milone
* explanation of your handle
Once upon a time someone called me Gildo the @ildo
* explanation of your avatar
None to explain
* age (general or specific)
25
* occupation
Computer Programmer soon to be Grad Student/Math teacher
* favorite bike
Fuji touring
* what's in your stable?
1993 Iron Horse ATB 150, Giant ATX, Fuji touring model, a couple of 1970's schwinns
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
40+MPH Spring Hill on RTE 195 in Storrs CT
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
2000?? not too many
* image of yourself or your ride?
@ Work, no image
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
How many hairs are on the top of your head? Right now quite a few, but each morning less and less. I'll be bald by 30.
* and, something fun.
Something fun, My friends and I bought a generic walmart type mountain bike in college and spent the afternoon take 4+ foot drops off of it. Within 2 hours we deemed the fram un-repairable.


----------



## Drewdane (Apr 25, 2004)

* real name: *Drew Haldane*
* explanation of your handle: *Ummm...*
* explanation of your avatar: *Don't have one here. My MTBR Avatar is an eye - I like eyes*
* age: *35*
* occupation; *Federal Bureaucrat*
* favorite bike: *Mountain*
* what's in your stable?:*Marin Nail Trail, Kona Major Jake, Home-built beater MTB*
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? *Dunno, don't care*
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? *Not many*
* image of yourself or your ride? *That question is too personal*
* make up and answer at least one additional question. 

*A: What was my "old format" Handle? - SpoiledBikeDaddy

B: You're not a roadie, you idiot - what are you doing here? - I sometimes drop in when I want to find out something about conditioning and training.* 

* and, something fun. *Rollercoasters and sardines*


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

* real name, if you like: No
* explanation of your handle: abbr. of Cultured
* explanation of your avatar: The David Belle logo.. www.le-parkour.com www.urbanfreeflow.com
* age (general or specific): 14
* occupation: student
* favorite bike: Anything by Merckx
* what's in your stable? The embarrassing '04 OCR 3
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 69.4, Silver Creek, Today (missed the cue.. should have hit 72 or so)
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? ZERO
* image of yourself or your ride? not yet
* Circumference of thighs? 21"
Life's a *****, ride it


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

*Me*

disregard this one


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

*Me*

* real name--Sean Murray
* explanation of your handle--Quick, easy to spell
* explanation of your avatar--I don't think I have one
* age (general or specific)--37
* occupation--Software Analyst
* favorite bike--The one I'm riding on a sunny day
* what's in your stable?--98 Lemond Alpe d'Huez, 94 Trek 990, 50-something Rollfast, 60/70 something Columbia, turn of the century (1898-1915) Pierce 3 in Hand (built for 3) pacer waiting for restoration.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?--45 mph, Manchester, Ct about 2 years ago.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?--Not enough. I blame that on the wife and kids.
* image of yourself or your ride?--Chimp on a trike (see below).
* make up and answer at least one additional question--Why is the grass green?
* and, something fun.--Keep your wheels down, your eyes forward, and all will be good.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

* real name--Mark Eberman
* explanation of your handle--When I was a bike messenger, a journalist friend of a my girlfriend always referred to me as bikeboy because he couldn't remember my name, but remembered my job. I liked it, but he was less keen on being called typewriterboy. Later, I got into motorcycle racing, and the name really took hold. Now I'm back to pushbikes and it still fits (unlike most of my gear from the old days!) 389 was my messenger number, and my racing number, and I add it so I don't have to worry about who ELSE wants to be bikeboy.
* explanation of your avatar--none
* age (general or specific)--37
* occupation--Web/IT guy for small company, transplanted from Design/Project Management because I knew where the "any" key was on a computer keyboard.
* favorite bike--Still looking, but I have GVHBikes building me a Cinelli Proxima w/ Ultegra that I think I'll really like.
* what's in your stable?--02 Lemond Tourmalet (long-term loaner, soon going home); mid 90s Bianchi--can never remember the model, but it's been good to me; 03 Marin Hawk Hill MTB for around town; regret over all the bikes I broke as a messenger (Cannondale, Motobecane, Giant, Specialized); missing the 84 Nashbar that was my first REAL bike.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?--Don't know--I got my first computer the other day.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?--Hardly any-I'm coming back after a long layoff doing martial arts and swimming--kind of burned out on cycling when I was a messenger. I expect to do 3000+ this year.
* image of yourself or your ride?--No pictures, but I've been accused of looking like a rhino raping a gazelle, if that's any help.
* make up and answer at least one additional question--What are the coolest sports that aren't popular on US TV? Bicycle racing, MotoGP (or any other motorcycle roadracing), World Rally (I praise Tivo for making these things available to me).
* and, something fun.--The horn is not the brakes.


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*Bopping around.*

* real name--Brian Oppy
* explanation of your handle--my usual email handle
* explanation of your avatar--My daughter, age 4 in her "Kid Cobra" 'gator helmet (she rides very well with no trainers already!)
* age (general or specific)--40
* occupation--Professor
* favorite bike--'04 Giant TCR 2 Composite
* what's in your stable?--04 Giant TCR 2 composite; '80-something Klein Quantum (going away soon); '94 Performance R-104 (steel w/ 105 components); '89? Yokota El Capitan (ex-mountain bike, now my commuter w/ racks and fenders); '01? Specialized Rockhopper Comp.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?--51 MPH during the Chico Wildflower Century, April 25 2004.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?--Only had the 'puter installed part of the year - around 3,000.
* image of yourself or your ride?--My Giant taken on my birthday this year just after I helped build it and brought it home.
* make up and answer at least one additional question--Where do we go from here? A: Uphill.
* and, something fun.--just point me toward a nice hill.
<!-- / message --><!-- attachments -->


----------



## Gus69 (Jun 22, 2003)

* real name, if you like 
Gustav B Knudsen
* explanation of your handle
Nickname and bithyear
* explanation of your avatar
I can't live without my backpack
* age (general or specific)
app. 34
* occupation
Train drive i Copenhagen.
* favorite bike
my heavily modified Merida
* what's in your stable?
Battaglin Nivachrom '99 Trek 8000 and my modified Merida Spec. Edition disc.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
95 km/h or 59 miles on a 5 km slope in southern sweden in 2000
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
To few. appr. 1500 miles
* image of yourself or your ride?
No


gustav ~ crazy dane


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Gus, you drive a train? That is totally cool. Is is passenger service or freight? I would love to do that, even for a day. How long have you been and engineer/motorman? Which is it - engineer, motorman or something else? Post some pics if you can, to the Non-cycling board. I'd love to see some.
Bill


----------



## tmargul (Mar 24, 2002)

*who am i ? damned if i know*

52 and I still don't know


----------



## mrcinelli (Jan 30, 2004)

*Who am I? Even I don't know!*

* real name, if you like
Gary aka "Big G"
* explanation of your handle
I ride one of those "rare" Cinelli Starships
* explanation of your avatar
Cinelli's rule
* age (general or specific)
53
* occupation
Machinist
* favorite bike
Cinelli Starship/Campy /Record Der/FSA Compact cranks/Ritchey bar/CAT brakes/
American Dream wheels
* what's in your stable?
Calfee Luna, Trek 1500, Specialized Enduro Pro
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
72mph/Kent,Wa on James St./June 6,1996
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
~2500
* image of yourself or your ride?
Big guy that if you're not careful, will embarass you
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Favorite Saying: Go Fast or Go Home
* and, something fun
Friend's nickname is WhizKid~has nothing to do with how smart he is but everything
to do with an incident while riding!


----------



## ridermark (Oct 1, 2002)

* age (general or specific)
40

* occupation
currently in the midst of a career change and headed to Kiev, Ukraine to learn Russian

* favorite bike
road

* what's in your stable?
1996 Giant 750, used as commuter presently
1988 Trek 400, doesn't see the road much these days

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
42mph? State Park at Devil's Lake, Wisconsin


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

* real name, Daniel 

* explanation of your handle, (not much of a stretch really)

* explanation of your avatar, Scholz Brothers Soda works label from Queens, NY, my great grandfather started it.

* age, 24 

* occupation, Adminstrative Aide / Grad student at NYU

* favorite bike, 01 TCR Team w/ full 8 speed Ultegra

* what's in your stable?, My favorite bike

* fastest speed on a road bike? 36mph, 
where? Central Park (sprint on the east side flat)
when? Last year

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? Oh, so sad, not enough.


----------



## carbs (Nov 16, 2002)

*I'm...*

Name: Greg
Handle: Just a shortening of my last name
Avatar: End of a TT in Rocky Point
Age: 53
Occupation: Power plant operator
Fave Bike: Not sure what I'd buy if money were no object
Current stable: Raleigh r700 rb and Jeckyl sx900 mtb, plus a few others
Fastest speed: 49.8 down hill outside of Flagstaff. 
RB milage: 3500 or so last year.


----------



## Brie Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


----------



## thr0ttles (Apr 23, 2004)

* real name = mike

* explanation of your handle = took it from an old crotch rocket t-shirt, it had the snap-crackle-pop dudes on it but they were called jap-throttles-explode

* explanation of your avatar = its my cat, jack, he is king

* age (general or specific) = 30 for now

* occupation = software engineer

* favorite bike = whatever is under me

* what's in your stable? = c'dales and more c'dales as far as the eye can see

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? = somewhere around 55mph coming down some hill somewhere in north jersey

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? = last year was a wash, previous year 3000+


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

* real name, if you like - *Lee Hedge*
* explanation of your handle - *irish buddy gave me the nickname*
* explanation of your avatar - *(looking for one)*
* age (general or specific) - *41*
* occupation - *orthopaedic medical and surgical sales*
* favorite bike - *i like them all*
* what's in your stable? - *i sold the motorcycle so, soon to be a 2004 Scattante*
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? - *?*
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? - *0, just getting started*
* make up and answer at least one additional question. *"If I turn my head to the east,
when the moon is full, can I hear the martian gibberish?" Most definitely.*
* and, something fun. *http://www.jackazz.nl/index.ass?goto=gallery&page=1*


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...



Drew Eastin
Its part of my email addy east to remember
no avatar, i do not wish for you to see into my soul!
22 male
Sony electronics salesman
Giant TCR 0, my boss has one, i m gonna steal it, shhhhhhh
52 mph going down a hill at Iowa Games '04 
I have no stable, i live in an apt : (
0 miles last year, first year in riding i m a nooooooooooooob.
cracking it over at about 100 rpm, flying down the road with my HAIRY legs
When will you become supreme over lord? Soon very soon.......
Chilling with my dog on the couch nothing better


----------



## Beantown (Nov 29, 2001)

*Better Late....*

Pat O'Dougherty
from Boston (aka Beantown)
My cat Hayward, a real pal & cycling enthusiast
48
Wrench turner for a Nuclear Imaging research firm
Bianchi Imola (only road bike so far...)
Bianchi Imola, IOR Fixie (first build ever)
44mph in the hilly Berkshires, western MA.
2003= approx. 2600 mi.


----------



## NeedhamDave (May 17, 2004)

*me*

name: Dave Atkins, from Needham (Boston), MA, hence the handle.

age: 37

occupation: Web site engineering manager and attorney (a long story...I am admitted to practice law in MA, but have been doing web engineering for the past 8 years. My job prior to moving back to Massachusetts 2 years ago was Director of Engineering for ConsumerReview.com, a.k.a. roadbikereview.com, mtbr.com, etc.)

bike info: Motobecane (bikesdirect.com) "Le Champion" - I started with a Specialized Sirrus, then lusted for a Trek 5200. But the price was right on the Motobecane and I have not regretted the purchase. Main thing for me was to get off the hybrid and onto a real road bike. The Sirrus mainly serves as the trainer now, on the 1upUSA stand, but it will likely be pressed back into service in 6-12 months when I buy a Burley and start towing my daughter (to be born any day now!) around. When I lived in California, I had this awful 50-lb hard-everything mountain bike that I hardly ever rode. I had not been bitten by the road bug yet.

speed: I've gotten up to 45mph going down a hill into Essex, NY. Need to find a bigger hill.

miles: I got the Motobecane in November and have 1300 miles on it now; probably put 1200 on the Sirrus between Aug and Nov last year, so I'd say 2500 total.

sorry, no photo handy

questions: 
Why did I wait until I was 35 years old to start riding? Answer/Excuse: Until my 30s, I was too cheap to buy a decent bike and I was out of shape and didn't care. I rode that MTB around a bit, now that I think about it, but it was kind of a chore to ride that thing up the Central Expressway commuting a few times and around the urban centers of San Jose, Santa Clara, etc. No interest in crashing down a mountain and certainly not in climbing up anything with that bike. Thought people who spent $1000 on a bike were insane.

What got me started? The road in front of my house has 3 different arrows. On weekends, I see maybe 100 cyclists go by on cool looking bikes and bright jerseys. Got a lighter bike and joined the fun.

Fun stuff? I can't think about anything except when am I going to get a phone call from my wife telling me her labor has started!


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

*matanza from Jerez, Zacatecas, Mexico is WHO!*

real name, if you like:
Jack Slaughter
explanation of your handle:
Literal Spanish translation of my last name
explanation of your avatar:
Well DUH!!!!!!!
age (general or specific):
Chronological 53 actual… still a teenager!!!!
occupation:
Missionary in Jerez, Zacatecas, Mexico in the foot hills of the Western Sierra Madre @ 2200m SNM
favorite bike:
Something Titanium one day… light strong and beautiful one TIG welded marvel!!!
what's in your stable?:
1.) 2004 ALUBIKE (Mexican 6061-T6 road bike frame w/tear drop shaped top tube & drop tube), full Sora groupo, Look P247 pedals, Shimano WHR540 wheelset w/Conti Sport 1000 tires
2.) 2004 MOTOBECANE road bike, (Taiwanese KINESIS 7005 DB AL frame w/ CF seat stays) Full ultegra groupo, LOOK P247 pedals, Ritchey PRO DS OCR wheelset w/KENDA Kontender tires 
3.) ALUBIKE MTB, SR SUNTOUR magnesium front fork, w/mix of Shimano Alivio, and DEORE, Sun Rims on DEORE hubs w/ DT Swiss spokes and WTB Velociraptor tires.
fastest speed on a road bike?: 69 km/ph 
where?: Coming off the mountains Los Cardos west of Jerez, similar to Black Hills of South Dakota in appearance, except for the quantity of cactus!
when?: Three weeks ago.
how many miles(kilometers) ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?: 4000 Kilometers
image of yourself or your ride?
make up and answer at least one additional question:
What are your goals for riding? Complete a century this year and continuing to acquire fitness, lose weight and in general go faster!!!
and, something fun:
For my next trick… I will totally drive my wife and daughter nuts by buying one or more road bikes… one being a high end titanium!!!!


----------



## HINCA (Jul 18, 2004)

*my turn!*

* real name, if you like
Evaldo Nido, from Puerto Rico, residing in Chile for a year
* explanation of your handle
That's what they call me in the multicolor being the tallest one in the group and having to do the all faithfull domestique work
* explanation of your avatar
None 
* age (general or specific)
27
* occupation
lawyer doing my L.L.M.
* favorite bike
mine
* what's in your stable?
only one; trek 2300 full ultegra
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
74 kph going downhill from one of this freaking mountains in the Andes in Chile (I'll try and break 80kph- i am 6'6 tall so it helps)
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
around 1,100-have been pretty lazy with so much work
* image of yourself or your ride?
none, but ill get some soon
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
how cyclist rank in regards of getting dates (something like that in another tread) ?? dunno about the guys but the cycling gals WOW!! just look at *rt*!!!
* and, something fun.
Does it smell like updog?? what's updog? not much, what's up with you, dog!!


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay, I'll jump in...

* real name, if you like
-Steve Ukena

* explanation of your handle
-My initials, and 2 of my old bike messenger numbers

* age (general or specific)
-In the words of the immortal Jack Benny, "Not a day over 39". In my case it's true, I hit the big 4-0 next year...

* occupation
-Mortgage loan processor

* favorite bike
-My recently deceased Eclipse Carbon 7. Cause of death: a snapped aluminum dropout, after 16 years of devoted service. She now occupies a spot of honor above my workbench

* what's in your stable?
-Kestrel 200sc
-Specialized Rockhopper
-Specialized Langster, set up as a fixed gear bike

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
-65+mph, on the East side of Monitor Pass during the 1988 Markleeville Death Ride. I say 65+ because my computer wouldn't register a speed higher than 65, and when I started braking, it took a while for the computer to go down to 64...

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
-Don't really keep track of miles, my philosophy is quality over quantity: it doesn't really matter how many miles you ride, AS LONG AS YOU RIDE!!!

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Q: Why do you ride your bike?
A: If you have to ask, you'll never understand...

* and, something fun.
-I used to have sixpack abs, now it's more like a keg...


----------



## mward (May 13, 2004)

* real name, if you like

Marcus Ward

* explanation of your handle

pretty boring actually. The first time I signed up for this it asked for a sign-on, not knowing that would be my handle I put in what I use for my login at work.

* explanation of your avatar

It's cocaine in a can! It gives me wings!! Fans of the Chapelle Show will recognize it, everyone else will just think I'm strange. I've been trying to secure permission from Comedy Central to put it on a Jersey but I think they just view my emails as the ramblings of a crackpot. (They're right).

* age (general or specific)

33

* occupation

Digital ninja artist retoucher photoshop guru / project manager / photographer. And all around office alpha-nerd. If it has microchips, and it's not working, I get asked first. 

* favorite bike

Oh I love em all. 

* what's in your stable?

93 stumpjumper
03 epic pro
04 sworks epic
05 kona jake 
04 rockhopper*
04 stumpjumper fsr comp*
05 kona jake *

*= fiance's bikes

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?

I have no idea, probably not faster than 45 though. 

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?

Last year? None, I didn't own one. 

* image of yourself or your ride?

Hmmm.. I have one somewhere.









* make up and answer at least one additional question.

Is it true your fiance beat you in 2 races this year? Yes, it is. Once by 3 minutes. She's pretty fast when she wants to be. Some of the racers gave me no end of grief until I pointed out that my fiance was there racing with me, where were their wives/girlfriends/etc?

* and, something fun. 

I've finally seen RT without sunglasses. 

And I'm getting married in 8 days. Send bike parts.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*me*

all about ME. (not you. nobody cares about you. please go away.)

* real name, if you like- matt kallenberg (do not call me "matthew" unless you are my grandma or a cute brunette)
* explanation of your handle- what?
* explanation of your avatar- do i have one?
* age (general or specific)- 17
* occupation- student
* favorite bike- Specialized Tarmac S-Works with D/A 10-speed components and wheelset (sexiest bike on earth)
* what's in your stable?- '02 Giant Rincon mtn bike w/ Deore, Mavic, and Continental /// '03 Giant OCR3 road bike w/ Ultegra, Shimano 540, and Continental 
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?- 58mph, palos verdes, a few months ago
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?- 14,000
* image of yourself or your ride?- lycra-wearing chick magnet
* make up and answer at least one additional question.- what is my biggest weakness food-wise? chocolate chip cookies
* and, something fun.- what is another passion in my life, other than cycling? surfing /// what is my favorite song? "save a horse, ride a cowboy" by big and rich


----------



## GrantB (Nov 28, 2004)

* real name, if you like----I'm just Grant
* explanation of your handle-----My name, man.
* explanation of your avatar------Formless, like the way.
* age (general or specific)-----29
* occupation----Photojournalist
* favorite bike----The one which gets me to a blissed out state of exhaustion.
* what's in your stable?-----A steel Specialized Allez and a Cannondale f2000 hardtail
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?------So far (two weeks into roadiedom) 35 mph down a short hill about a mile from my home. Not real sexy, I know. I'm working on it.
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?----Again, in progress.
* image of yourself or your ride?----- I saw this film of Eddie Merckx a while back where he's climbing out of the saddle, going left right left right with his hands on the hoods all graceful like. Beautiful stuff. That's what I want to look like.

If you weren't a cyclist, what chemical addiction would you have? ------Brown sugar and 
flour.

I wish I could be funny on demand. Not happening. I'm just happy to be here.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Carla Waugh
I commute
49
art teacher/9th-12th
ss
Waterford/Atlantis(soon)/Trek 400(sold I think)/ss
blasting down Trail Ridge road ?
I stopped using my computer
unique/no way to post one
Why am I still wanting new bikes....
This summer going on a 2 month self contained tour


----------



## mindhole (Dec 3, 2004)

*I've been dying to know:*

* explanation of your handle
Born, raised & live in Indiana

WHAT is a Hoosier??? And don't say, "someone from Indiana." 
I mean, what is the original meaning of that word???


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

*Can I Play?*

* real name, if you like:
Brian
* explanation of your handle:
Butter Roll- I'm big boned OK!!!!
* explanation of your avatar
Still working on one
* age (general or specific)
7582days and 14hours 31minutes
* occupation
BMOC, our at least at work. I make things shinny!
* favorite bike
Bianchi San Lorenzo
* what's in your stable?
Binachi, Cannondale Black lighting 80's version, Schwin Moab and a freking Paint gelding that coast me money. Really I have a freaking horse at a stable.
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
40s on Gopher canyon rd. in North SD
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? 
My odometer broke so I have no idea
* image of yourself or your ride?
a stork riding a hamster
* make up and answer at least one additional question.
If dog went half way into the forest, how far did he go? This is all you.
* and, something fun
It's like a beer fart in a whirl wind.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Oh Man*

* real name: Aaron Munoz 
* explanation of your handle: My Name Minus One Letter
* explanation of your avatar: Something Cool From A Tool (The Band) Site
* age: 25
* occupation: Internal Auditor At UT Pan American
* favorite bike: One that I Own
* what's in your stable?:
2004 Carrera Adone RC
1999 GT ZR5000 converted to Fixe and All new Parts (My First Rode Bike And Still My Baby)
2005 Gary Fisher Big Sur Frame 2002 Fisher Parts (Broke the Frame)
* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when? 45 
* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year? Probably about 5,000 (Not Really Sure)
* image of yourself or your ride? Look at That Goffy Bastard
* Why do Women Hate You? Because I Have Nicer Legs Than Them (And I Shave More Frequently)
* and, something fun? If You Don't Live In Texas You Should


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

- Wayne Chan, born in Montreal and moved to Luleå, Sweden 1998
- I've used wayneanneli for years on e-mail accounts, forums, etc. What can I say, I love my Swedish wife, Anneli
- I'm 37
- I've always worked in the outdoor retail, but my real job is a translator and proofreader
- Would love to get a Parlee Z3 or Seven Cycles Axiom
- I have a 15-year old Argon 18 touring bicycle made of Columbus SL
- My fastest speed? No idea, I never had a computer until this year.
- I hardly rode last year, maybe a few hundreds kms. With kids and work, cycling really doesn't have priority.
- I'd like to think that I look like a guy who is going much faster than he looks.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

*I've been meaning to post to this thread...*

* real name, if you like
*Jamison R.*

* explanation of your handle
*Wanted something unique. It's a by product of the German industrial group Einsturzende Neubaten. I mispelled the name on purpose.*

* explanation of your avatar
*No avatar. They are kind of lame (though I wish j's haiku shop would go back to the James Brown avatar!)*

* age (general or specific)
*30.6*

* occupation
*I'm a programmer. Specifially a Java developer.*

* favorite bike
*Cannondale Caad7*

* what's in your stable?
*Cannondale Caad7, Specialized Allez Comp*

* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
*52 mph in September 2004, in Southern Ohio.*

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
*Less than 100. I didn't start taking cycling seriously until June 1 2004. (Initally as part of an effort to get in shape, now I do it for the love)*

* image of yourself or your ride?
*I posted on two months ago of me at the Hilly Hundred. I don't have a webhost at the moment so no picture.*

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
_What is your long term cycling goal?_ - *To ride at least 100 miles in all 50 states, and as many countries as I can.*

* and, something fun.
*So a pirate walks into a bar, and he has a steering wheel hanging out of his zipper. The bartender says "Hey, do you know you have a steering wheel coming out of your crotch?", and the pirate answers "Yarrr, it's drivin' me nuts!"*


----------



## Trekkie (Dec 31, 2004)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


* real name, if you like 
Benjamin Reed Shedlock. nicknames: Shed, the Shed, Shedhead, Dreadlock

* explanation of your handle
I adore my Trek 5000. It should be in the Guggenheim or something

* explanation of your avatar
what avatar?

* age (general or specific)
17 (but 18 in like, I dunno, 2 months or so...?)

* occupation
Full time high school student getting ready to become a full time college student

* favorite bike
Don't own it, but I'd have to say the Orca Orbea. It's just so beautiful and curvacious

* what's in your stable?
Trek 5000 (buying on layaway, due to pickit up at the middle of february
Trek multitrack 7100. basically your poor man's road bike (a hybrid conversion). hey, it got me my start!


* fastest speed on a road bike? where? when?
45 miles per hour. Somewhere in upstate New York last summer. I haven't been riding that long, so hopefully that'll go up. I wanna hit the Alps before I graduate college.

* how many miles ON THE ROAD on a road bike last year?
(I borrow a friend's mid 80s Fuji for now till I get my own) 1500. And lemme tell you- On down tube shifters that need to be replaced, that's a feat.

* image of yourself or your ride?
Sorry, none. Just imagine a tall lean, handsome movie star (that's me) riding a carbon fiber stallion.

* make up and answer at least one additional question.
Q- If a young, Greek boy has a flock of 7sheep, and he meets a young, Greek girl with a bunch of young, Greek flowers, how many young, Greek babies will they have in 20 years?
- A- hopefully the sheep will have nothing to do with the children

* and, something fun
A pirate walks into a bar with a peg leg. A guy asks him, "What, did you have an accident?"
The pirate responds, "Yarr, me father was a tree!"

(gotta credit Family Guy for that one)


----------



## brownhunter (Feb 17, 2004)

*Newest Member of Fassa Bortolo (yeah right)*

Hey all,

Just wanted to show off my Xmas and Birthday presents.

Now if only I had the Pinarello to go with it....

I also got the Phonak jersey and ordered the bib shorts too. I thought it cool and rare to get the Phonak jersey... sort of as a phenomenon of what could have been in 2004. Now that Landis, however, has signed with them and they have a new director, I DO think the team has a great shot at being wild-carded for the tours.

I'm really looking forward to following the coming season of course.

Funny.. all of this and I ride a Trek too, AND I don't have the Posties get up (and never really wanted to, as they're ubiqutous.) I wonder if the bike nazi's will raz me for such sacrilege. (Who cares, I'm having way too much fun.)

To wear these jersies and be worthy, I feel I still could lose 10 pounds too (168lbs, 5'11 right now)... but I've already lost a lot since when I began riding. Now, if only it would STOP raining here in CA so I can ride... but not in these summer-weight get ups.

I don't think I would ever ride a domestic team jersy... nor a local and/or collegiate team (there are many around here). I have too much respect for the real athletes I see out there often. Sporting the pro-european teams, however, I think a lot of fun. If peeps wear "Raiders" shirts, why can't I ware Fassa?


----------



## gotmilk? (Nov 28, 2004)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> ...


* real name: Randy
* explanation of handle: I love the stuff. Can't get enough!
* avatar: Still looking for something semi-clever.
* age: 48
* occupation: Registered Nurse, Captain United States Army Reserve
* favorite ride: Trek 2200
* stable: Trek 2200, Specialized Rockhopper
* fastest speed on a road bike: 43 on a hill near the campus observatory
* miles on a bike last year: 2000
* image of myself on a bike: hopefully someone who is enjoying the heck out of the thing.
* favorite biking moment: When I was in college mopeds were just starting to appear. Just about every morning on my way to class this guy on a moped would show up on my route to campus. I'd race that guy about a mile and a half to school. There was no way I was going to let some squirrel on a stinky, whiny, nerd vehicle beat me.He never did. These days they ride scooters which are too fast to hang with but I still hate 'em.
* something fun: What do you call a cow with no legs? Ground beef.


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You know who I am!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Know yes, care- not so much.

In any event please post in the new thread stickied at the top of General.

This thread has had a long happy run, and now gets it's gold watch.


----------

